# Ross1991's Bulking Log



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm starting this slightly sooner than I expected (few weeks) need something to focus on at moment while trying to sort my life out so here we go. :thumbup1:

*Stats*

Height: 5' 7"

Weight: 13 stone 4.75 pounds / 186.75 pounds / 84.7kg

Current state as of this morning upon waking:



*Goals*

Pretty simple just gain some size.

*Diet*

I follow an iifym type diet usually, long as protein target is hit and total calories then it's all good, although I do usually eat clean anyway apart from odd cheat days which are usually the weekend.

I don't want to overdo the fat gain this time around so I'm keeping calories sensible and adjust if necessary. While cruising I've got a rough idea of around 3000-3200 to maintain.

Starting on 3600 calories:

P = 224g F = 112g C = 424g

*Training*

Ill be following a PPL routine which has worked for me so far and try and get 6 days a week in so hitting body parts twice a week ideally. If I feel I need a rest day I'll take it and continue where I left off.

I have a home gym and routine is as follows:

*Push*

Flat bench press - 3 sets 8

Incline bench press - 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 3 sets 8

Dips - 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 3 sets 12

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 3 sets 8

Overhand pull-ups - 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 3 sets 12

*Legs*

Squats - 3 sets 8

Leg press - 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 5 sets 12

I will throw in some abb work every so often depending on the day.

*Daily Supplements *

Basic multi vitamin

Omega 3 fish oils - 6x1000mg

NAC - ~1.2g

Vitamin D3 - 5000iu

Vitamin C - 1000mg

Creatine - 5g

*Cycle*

View attachment IMG_2600.PNG


I'm using Triumph Labs for the cycle. I've used a few bits in the past and has been good and it's getting good reviews so no doubts it will get the job done. I also have some left over shark labs superdrol which I'll also kickstart with.

Week 1-7 - 50mg Anadrol, 10mg superdrol

Week 1-18 - 600mg test, 300mg deca

Week 15-18 - 40mg superdrol (I may do 20mg and run it week 12-18 not sure yet)


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

In for this mate! Nice simple approach and solid routine. Interested to see how you get on. I'm starting my first ever lean bulk in 3 weeks myself so will be watching for tips


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Tricky said:


> In for this mate! Nice simple approach and solid routine. Interested to see how you get on. I'm starting my first ever lean bulk in 3 weeks myself so will be watching for tips


 Cheers mate. Yeah simple cycle also, never really used deca properly before so I'll see how I get on with it. I needed a break from tren :thumbup1:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Cheers mate. Yeah simple cycle also, never really used deca properly before so I'll see how I get on with it. I needed a break from tren :thumbup1:


 I've just started triumph test 300 at 600mg and I've got no pip but it's to early to tell anything else really. Using their adex at 0.5mg eod and I'm going to try out TM Superdrol 20mg per day for 8 weeks.

Do you just increase kcals as weight stalls? Do you expect to gain a few lbs initially in the first week or two like 7-10lbs or will it just be a small increase? Just curious so I know what to expect as I'm worried coming off the end of a successful cut to rebound in a bad way


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Tricky said:


> I've just started triumph test 300 at 600mg and I've got no pip but it's to early to tell anything else really. Using their adex at 0.5mg eod and I'm going to try out TM Superdrol 20mg per day for 8 weeks.
> 
> Do you just increase kcals as weight stalls? Do you expect to gain a few lbs initially in the first week or two like 7-10lbs or will it just be a small increase? Just curious so I know what to expect as I'm worried coming off the end of a successful cut to rebound in a bad way


 I'll expect a little maybe from the Oxys but I haven't increased my calories much from cruise so don't expect a lot of weight gain. My last bulk I started on 4500 or so and end up to 5000+ And looked fat as fvck haha.

So I'm going easier this time and monitor weight will up calories when weight stalls. Weights checked weekly usually Fridays, as weekend I tend to have cheats and that can bloat me and weight can go mad so not worth weighing then.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll be looking in, good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

In for it anyway. Post some days food if you will just out of interest to see how you hit your kcals

good luck


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

In for this mate, similar cycle to what I'll be lean bulking on in a few weeks.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

In mate

Is that your bedroom though? If so thats some gay ass decor for a single man.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

In same height and weight as you, but i am the fat git version


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> In mate
> 
> Is that your bedroom though? If so thats some gay ass decor for a single man.


 Cheers mate I haven't had a good look at yours yet I'll get around to it :thumbup1:

Nah mate it's just better for the mirror haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Eddias said:


> In same height and weight as you, but i am the fat git version


 Haha thanks. Can't be that fat mate if that's a recent avi pic :thumb


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

In! Aiming for any particular weight or just bulk and see how it goes?


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Ill be keeping an eye on this. Good luck with your goals


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BioSynth said:


> In! Aiming for any particular weight or just bulk and see how it goes?


 Nah mate just see how it goes I chased weight last bulk and hit 15 stone just, but I looked a mess wasn't worth it as when I cut down I gained a lot less muscle than I thought haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mully said:


> Ill be keeping an eye on this. Good luck with your goals


 Thanks mate :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

You got any pics of your home gym set up?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> You got any pics of your home gym set up?


 Can get some mate pretty basic though. Power rack with an adjustable bench that I move in and out and a leg press/hack squat machine which I do calf raises on to. Just say fits in haha.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Ross1991 good to see you've been let out your dungeon

IN


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Ross1991 good to see you've been let out your dungeon
> 
> IN


 Haha thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck pal. Would be interested to see regular photo updates!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Anadrol and super drol will be a potent combo of you stick it out i tried sd once and just couldn't tolerate it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> Anadrol and super drol will be a potent combo of you stick it out i tried sd once and just couldn't tolerate it


 I love superdrol mate I can't run others like d bol and I can't run anadrol at 100mg it kills me by day 10 but i think I can handle 50mg and 10mg sd for 7 weeks hopefully haha.

Debating the triumph sd at the end it's either blast it at 40mg for 3 and half weeks or go for 7 at a moderate dose.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Should be a good log this, will follow with intrest


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Should be a good log this, will follow with intrest


 Gonna try my best :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I've just started triumph test 300 at 600mg and I've got no pip but it's to early to tell anything else really. Using their adex at 0.5mg eod and I'm going to try out TM Superdrol 20mg per day for 8 weeks.
> 
> Do you just increase kcals as weight stalls? Do you expect to gain a few lbs initially in the first week or two like 7-10lbs or will it just be a small increase? Just curious so I know what to expect as I'm worried coming off the end of a successful cut to rebound in a bad way


 Lol what happened to 300mg of test year round gaining 26lbs of lean tissue????

only pulling your plonker btw, you crack on and make some gains!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Man like Ross!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow man,

That's a pretty solid and impressive physique you display here. I also love your split even if I prefer an upper/lower and PPL for the extra recovery day but since you are on AAS, I believe that it is less of an issue.

Wish you a good cycle man , will follow your journey


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Lol what happened to 300mg of test year round gaining 26lbs of lean tissue????
> 
> only pulling your plonker btw, you crack on and make some gains!


 Same thing happening to cutting on test I thought why take my time to get from a to b when I can get there quicker and easier like the dnp before and now the Superdrol and higher test. Plus I want to compete and have got a coach to start to work with in sept


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Same thing happening to cutting on test I thought why take my time to get from a to b when I can get there quicker and easier like the dnp before and now the Superdrol and higher test. Plus I want to compete and have got a coach to start to work with in sept


 Good on you pal. How's the spacka foot holding up, sorted??


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Good on you pal. How's the spacka foot holding up, sorted??


 Don't want to clog this journal. Not mate it's not at all so no cardio and minimal leg work just working what I can. Coach is a friend in the gym who has compete once in Northern Ireland just keeping an eye on diet and things for me week by week once I get back from holidays to try out some size on. He is of the notion not to worry and bulk for 20 weeks then see what we have after the cut but I don't want to get fat will play it week about


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Same thing happening to cutting on test I thought why take my time to get from a to b when I can get there quicker and easier like the dnp before and now the Superdrol and higher test. Plus I want to compete and have got a coach to start to work with in sept


 Fair play mate, just had to say I told you so lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Wow man,
> 
> That's a pretty solid and impressive physique you display here. I also love your split even if I prefer an upper/lower and PPL for the extra recovery day but since you are on AAS, I believe that it is less of an issue.
> 
> Wish you a good cycle man , will follow your journey


 Thanks mate. Yeah I was struggling with the routine when cruising was feeling a bit burnt out but with more calories and the gear I should be able to keep it up.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Ross1991 this is a log I'll be following and looking forward to how it turns out. Don't comment much but I've looked at your pics in the past and thought that you obviously know what you're doing. Great physique, great thickness.

I'll be bulking at the end of October and gonna probably try sdrol for the first time myself

Good luck mate!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Ross1991 this is a log I'll be following and looking forward to how it turns out. Don't comment much but I've looked at your pics in the past and thought that you obviously know what you're doing. Great physique, great thickness.
> 
> I'll be bulking at the end of October and gonna probably try sdrol for the first time myself
> 
> Good luck mate!


 Thanks mate yeah get on the super duper drol :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 1:*

Started Triumph anadrol @ 50mg and shark labs sd @ 10mg this morning. Be running these for 50 days (if my body lets me).

Pinned 2ml t300 and 1ml deca. I've always had my glutes jabbed however I've decided to start doing my own so I've jabbed 1.5ml t300 in right quad and got the rest jabbed in my glutes. Didn't want to jab both quads and potentially be crippled with virgin pip so will see tomorrow :thumbup1:

Was pull day today was a decent workout. I usually use my own preworkout consisting of Citrulline and nitrates but I decided to open and try 5150 by rich piana, very impressed with it although had me sweating like fvck. Still effecting me 6 hours later too.

Deadlifts - 140kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 65kg 3 sets 8

Overhand pull-ups - bw 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 28kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Calories will be hit before the end of the night. :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 2:*

50mg Oxys and 10mg sd took this morning.

Im crippled with my right quad probably wasn't wise putting 1.5ml t300 in it for the first time and with poor technique probably.

Anyway I still hit legs with great difficulty I thought it may help the pip but safe to say it hasn't haha.

10g Citrulline malate, 3g arginine nitrate and 1 serving Warrior Rage preworkout.

Squats - 125kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 300kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 140kg 3 sets 12

Diets a little off today as Saturday is usually my cheat so be something greasy tonight estimating calories around 4500 today so still quite sensible.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cheat tonight's consisting of these bad boys. Along with some garlic dough balls lass won't have much so most be for me.

@FelonE you should check these out for your bulk, really tasty and 1200 cals each :thumbup1:

View attachment IMG_2619.PNG


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Cheat tonight's consisting of these bad boys. Along with some garlic dough balls lass won't have much so most be for me.
> 
> @FelonE you should check these out for your bulk, really tasty and 1200 cals each :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 144847


 Nice bro. Would fvcking demolish both of em haha


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

In for this


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Wayno said:


> In for this


 Thanks mate.

*Day 3:*

50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning.

Right quad is agony can barely walk at moment haha.

Push day today preworkout was 1 serving 5150 and 3g arginine nitrate - was a decent session.

Flat bench - 100kg 3 sets 8

Incline bench - 75kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 52.5kg 3 sets

Dips - 17.5kg 3 sets 8

Ez skull crushers - 18kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Calories and macros will be hit very soon.

My triumph Adex came yesterday probably start that during week 2, unsure of dosage as ive always used aromasin previously.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 4:*

50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning.

Right quad is still bad still limping but still managed pull day. Preworkout 1 serving 5150, 3g arginine nitrate and 6g Citrulline malate (2:1), was a decent session despite the quad pain.

Deadlifts - 142.5kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 67.5kg 3 sets 8

Overhand pull-ups - bw 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 29.2kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Calories and macros will be hit today

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 5:*

50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning.

Bad day today didn't sleep much last night and my quad pip is worse might just go back to glutes.

Decided to try legs rather than a day off.

pwo was 10g Citrulline malate, 3g Arginine nitrate and 1 serving warrior rage.

Squats - 127.5kg 3 sets 8

Calf raises - 140kg 3 sets 12

I had to skip leg press quad pip is too bad I've pushed through it last few days but it's to bad today still happy with the squats they're going up despite the quad pip.

Calories and macros will be hit soon.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 5:*
> 
> 50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning.
> 
> ...


 You feeling anything from the orals yet? Where did you get the shark labs, the website has f**k all on it?

I might just get sphinx me thinks


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You feeling anything from the orals yet? Where did you get the shark labs, the website has f**k all on it?
> 
> I might just get sphinx me thinks


 Feeling slightly fuller hoping to see them get to work this next week. I don't think shark labs sell anymore, I got the sd from @superdrol from the classifieds section on my last cut, so just using the left overs for this kickstart.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Feeling slightly fuller hoping to see them get to work this next week. I don't think shark labs sell anymore, I got the sd from @superdrol from the classifieds section on my last cut, so just using the left overs for this kickstart.


 Only Oxys I've used were bunk and never used sd before, I normally just stick with winni

think I'll just get sphinx as everything else from them has been spot on. I had a super t5 with 120mcg clen yesterday morning on an empty stomach, first time in a few months since I last used a pre and f**k me I was a mess lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Only Oxys I've used were bunk and never used sd before, I normally just stick with winni
> 
> think I'll just get sphinx as everything else from them has been spot on. I had a super t5 with 120mcg clen yesterday morning on an empty stomach, first time in a few months since I last used a pre and f**k me I was a mess lol


 Bodyconscious sell sd too I've used it before and rate it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 6:*

50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning.

Quad pip has almost gone but due to pin Friday so might just do glutes isn't fun trying to train legs or deads when you can hardly walk or take a s**t.

Push day today 1 serving 5150 and 6g straight l-Citrulline. Was a good session, strength is up on compound lifts and some mad pumps they hurt.

Flat bench - 102.5kg 3 sets 8

Incline bench - 77.5kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 55kg 3 sets 8

Dips - bw+20kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 19.2kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Still hitting 3600 calories and my rough macros. Weigh day is Friday and pics so assess if I need to up cals or not then.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 7:*

50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning

Tired today didn't sleep well but quad pip has finally gone.

Pull day today. I wasn't in the mood for it but didn't fancy a day off either. Lifts are up and preworkout was 1 serving 5150 + 9g Citrulline malate + 2g arginine nitrate. Noticing some back pumps on deads probably the Oxys.

Deadlifts - 145kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 70kg 3 sets 8

Overhand pull-ups - bw 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 29.2kg 3 sets 8

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Cals and macros will be hit after my last meal later.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 8:*

So first weigh in and I'm sitting at 13 stone 9 pounds. 4.25 pounds up from last week im putting most of it down to the Oxys and sd (water retention etc) but as long as weights up on sensible calories it's all good.

50mg Oxys and 10mg sd took this morning. Still feeling good, appetite is fine which I was hoping for with the lower doses.

I'll be jabbing 600mg test and 300mg deca later today and will be training legs today so I'll update later.

I've decided not to bother with the full body weekly pics as on a bulk progress isn't going to show as much as it would on a cut so I'll be posting up the usual weekly pic I take to get a rough idea of how my calories are going. I'll get a full body up when I'm well into it.

Pics always taken first thing on a morning for best comparison.

Day 1 - 13 stone 4.75 pounds

View attachment IMG_2750.PNG


Day 8 - 13 stone 9 pounds

View attachment IMG_2752.PNG


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jabbed 600mg test 300mg deca, decided on glutes.

Was legs today and was a good session. Preworkout 1 serving warrior rage + 12g Citrulline malate + 2g arginine nitrate.

Squats - 130kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 302.5kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 140kg 5 sets 12

Very happy with the squats it's the strongest they've been for them reps and sets, just a week into the bulk as well :thumbup1:

Calories and macros be hit after my last meal soon.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

What you shooting for in terms of weight gain per week?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> What you shooting for in terms of weight gain per week?


 A pound is more than enough really anything more is going to be mainly fat anyway.

Hard to gauge at the moment with just starting the cycle and using the orals as well. It's the first time I've tried bulking sensible usually it's an all out bulk And I'd have started on 4500 cals or so.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> A pound is more than enough really anything more is going to be mainly fat anyway.
> 
> Hard to gauge at the moment with just starting the cycle and using the orals as well. It's the first time I've tried bulking sensible usually it's an all out bulk And I'd have started on 4500 cals or so.


 At your stage id agree mate unless you pushed the drugs harder or started playing with growth/slin.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> At your stage id agree mate unless you pushed the drugs harder or started playing with growth/slin.


 Long as strength is rising and weight is going up all I can do really. Pound a week is a decent gain I think and most of that will probably be fat anyway.

Like last bulk I hit 15 stone and I was fat didn't even realise until it came to cutting but the end the result I didn't gain as much mass as I assumed I did.

Plus cycle is quite moderate drug wise.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Long as strength is rising and weight is going up all I can do really. Pound a week is a decent gain I think and most of that will probably be fat anyway.
> 
> Like last bulk I hit 15 stone and I was fat didn't even realise until it came to cutting but the end the result I didn't gain as much mass as I assumed I did.
> 
> Plus cycle is quite moderate drug wise.


 Hopefully not most lol.

Im going for 2 initially but i defos lost a bit and have been cruising on 250 for 7/8months.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Hopefully not most lol.
> 
> Im going for 2 initially but i defos lost a bit and have been cruising on 250 for 7/8months.


 Haha shall see :thumb

Cruising is horrible isn't it I suppose it's better than coming off completely though and running a pct haha.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I like your split. And your décor, ignore sphinkter haha.

Ill be following this! Good luck.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Day 9:

50mg Oxys and 10mg sd took this morning.

Its my higher calorie day today won't be going mad but calories be around 4500 which I'm looking forward to.

Push day today 9th day in a row in the gym, not feeling the need for a day off yet.

Preworkout 1 serving 5150 and 9g Citrulline malate.

Flat bench - 105kg 3 sets 8

Incline bench - 80kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 57.5kg 3 sets 8

Dips - 20kg 2 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 19.2kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Compound lifts are going up nicely. I may swap out dips for something else as I'm getting some joint pain hence only 2 sets done, possibly close grip bench press.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha shall see :thumb
> 
> Cruising is horrible isn't it I suppose it's better than coming off completely though and running a pct haha.


 I dont actually mind it, it was to do with training and diet. Once i got back into it i still noticed a difference compared to natural, 250mg is alot for my size though. It was cause i was planning on cutting with a slight deficit, just had too much going on and made a c**t of it though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 10:*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning.

Don't feel great today didn't have much sleep but enjoyed a big binge yesterday.

Pull day today:

Deadlifts - 147.5kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 72.5kg 3 sets 8

Overhand Pull-ups - bw 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 8

Deadlifts are the strongest they've been so I'm happy with that, same for bicep curls.

Back to my set calories/macros today :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 11:*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning.

Feeling ok today and slept well last night.

Leg day:

Squats - 132.5kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 305kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 140kg 5 sets 12

It was a good session and squats are still rising, pushing more weight for reps and sets than I did toward the end of my last bulk so I'm happy with that.

Didn't get up till late this morning so a bit behind on my calories but I'll get there.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 12:*

50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning.

Very thankful I have no quad pip this week and glutes are fine. I may go back to quads it's not the gear so it's either my technique or just the fact it's still a new site (or both)

Push day today:

Flat bench - 107.5kg 3 sets 8

Incline bench - 82.5kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 60kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 60kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 20.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Abs

Crunches - 20kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

It was a good session all compounds lifts are up again and I've swapped out dips for cgbp for a bit, dips was giving me some joint pain.

Calories and macros will be hit today.

Pic took today during a piss break with a good pump, shame can't look like you do when you're pumped all the time :lol:

View attachment IMG_2807.PNG


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Lifts seem to be progressing nicely in a short space of time. Good work.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mully said:


> Lifts seem to be progressing nicely in a short space of time. Good work.


 Yeah strength is doing well assuming the orals are helping a fair bit as deads and squats are heavier than they were toward the end of my last bulk.

Realisticslly though I'm going to hit a plateau over the next sessions, can't keep progressing with my rep ranges and expect constant strength gains haha.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Realisticslly though I'm going to hit a plateau over the next sessions, can't keep progressing with my rep ranges and expect constant strength gains haha.


 Nonsense, just up the sd dose lol.

The amount of volume your doing and doing squats the say after deadlifts might be masking your strength a little bit. You thinking of changing rep/ set scheme when you plateau?

I just started my cycle with low does epi and winstrol kickstart and strengths going up session to session too.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mully said:


> Nonsense, just up the sd dose lol.
> 
> The amount of volume your doing and doing squats the say after deadlifts might be masking your strength a little bit. You thinking of changing rep/ set scheme when you plateau?
> 
> I just started my cycle with low does epi and winstrol kickstart and strengths going up session to session too.


 Unsure yet mate will see how I go. Not really chasing strength but would be nice to get better lifts haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 13:*

50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning.

Very bad day today.

Pull day

Deadlifts - 150kg 2 sets 8, 1 set 5

All I've managed today quite annoyed I got the 5th rep done and my head started throbbing.

It's happened before a few years ago when squatting (exertion headache I believe) and I had to take a few weeks off lifting any weights. I stopped as soon as I felt it as previously I tried to push through and made it much worse.

Im taking tomorrow off anyway. I've done 12 days back to back so it's deserved I think. Hoping my head will sort itself out so I can continue.

Calories will be hit anyway and will update soon


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 13:*
> 
> 50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning.
> 
> ...


 I had one of those days last week was pretty annoying but can't always be leaping forward eh, focus on the next session and be ruthless on that one!

Interesting with the head I had that also doing legs once and nearly puked after 1st set of leg press.....never knew wtf it was. :mellow:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 13:*
> 
> 50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Well imho even if you are on AAS you might benefit from more days to recover especially since you train for strength. I know that days off sucks but they are a necessary evil I guess.

Head and nausea happened to me a few times on dead but only below 3 reps cause I was pushing to hard but it was not hard to the point I had to left like you. Good call on your side imho.

You are still killing it man, 8 reps at 150 is pretty strong, I try to to 3*5*155 for my part in a more modest way ^^

Good luck and recover well mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Well imho even if you are on AAS you might benefit from more days to recover especially since you train for strength. I know that days off sucks but they are a necessary evil I guess.
> 
> Head and nausea happened to me a few times on dead but only below 3 reps cause I was pushing to hard but it was not hard to the point I had to left like you. Good call on your side imho.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate I would have had the 3 sets but I wasn't chancing my head when I felt it from past experience it was better to call it a day.

It's happened before and I had ct scans and stuff but all was fine. Hard to explain it's a throbbing pain in back of my head I haven't had it for a few years the last time I got I was squatting and had the pain start. I pushed a few more reps and it got about 10x worse and wasn't good for weeks. So hoping stopping soon as I've felt it will benefit me haha.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> It's happened before and I had ct scans and stuff but all was fine. Hard to explain it's a throbbing pain in back of my head I haven't had it for a few years the last time I got I was squatting and had the pain start. I pushed a few more reps and it got about 10x worse and wasn't good for weeks. So hoping stopping soon as I've felt it will benefit me haha.


 I get this with squats, I believe its to do with the tension of your neck muscles, this according to my physio - NHS so take it as you will.

looking ****in sick with that pump btw.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I get this with squats, I believe its to do with the tension of your neck muscles, this according to my physio - NHS so take it as you will.
> 
> looking ****in sick with that pump btw.


 I suffered with it a lot when squatting a few years ago, stopped me lifting much but it's totally fine until today so I'm not sure what's up.

Admittedly once I started supplementing with vasodilators/NO boosting preworkout supplements it went away completely and I still use them every workout so hoping it's a one off.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> I suffered with it a lot when squatting a few years ago, stopped me lifting much but it's totally fine until today so I'm not sure what's up.
> 
> Admittedly once I started supplementing with vasodilators/NO boosting preworkout supplements it went away completely and I still use them every workout so hoping it's a one off.
> 
> Thanks mate.


 Jesus that sounds scary.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Jesus that sounds scary.


 Haha thought I was dying the first time it happened a few years ago. Lost my job at the time because of it, head was bad for ages. Today's was small but if I hit another rep I'd probably be back there again :thumbup1:

Anyway lads will get back to smashing it Friday hopefully. Have had a dull headache/migraine since it happened.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I get horrendous headaches and sick feeling when on even 25mg anadrol... granted im taking 25mg with 40mg dbol currently, but one training session is enough to remind me know why I don't get on with anadrol (had some left after trying it at 50mg so figured I could maybe use it alongside dbol at a low dose) gonna get rid of it now and do 60mg dbol instead as that defo agrees with me 

got some xl rebellion I was using up (sd and max lmg) but that gave me gyno in two days flat lol, ironically (luckily!) dbol and nolva love me!

looking rate well bud anyway, lean and full! Crack on and I'll follow as you go! :beer:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 14:*

50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning.

Head seems better so I decided to gym today, didn't fancy a day off.

Legs

Squats - 100kg 1 set 10, 135kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 307.5kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 142.5kg 5 sets 12

Was a good session. All lifts are up and very happy with the squats for them reps, never been as strong.

Head seems ok will have to watch it next pull day with deadlifts.

Calories and macros will be hit soon and it's weigh day tomorrow

:thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> I get horrendous headaches and sick feeling when on even 25mg anadrol... granted im taking 25mg with 40mg dbol currently, but one training session is enough to remind me know why I don't get on with anadrol (had some left after trying it at 50mg so figured I could maybe use it alongside dbol at a low dose) gonna get rid of it now and do 60mg dbol instead as that defo agrees with me
> 
> got some xl rebellion I was using up (sd and max lmg) but that gave me gyno in two days flat lol, ironically (luckily!) dbol and nolva love me!
> 
> looking rate well bud anyway, lean and full! Crack on and I'll follow as you go! :beer:


 Yeah mate orals are definitely trial and error haha. I'm using Oxys at a lower dose as I can't run 100mg and I definitely can't use d Bol wrecks my appetite.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah mate orals are definitely trial and error haha. I'm using Oxys at a lower dose as I can't run 100mg and I definitely can't use d Bol wrecks my appetite.


 Oddly I can eat loads of food but my shake has been more or less impossible to drink of late, gonna try to swap it for some fat free Greek yoghurt with honey or something... maybe I just need to swap flavours for a bit and mp natural banana 80 is wearing thin??


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Oddly I can eat loads of food but my shake has been more or less impossible to drink of late, gonna try to swap it for some fat free Greek yoghurt with honey or something... maybe I just need to swap flavours for a bit and mp natural banana 80 is wearing thin??


 Possibility mate when my whey is all used up I'm going back to unflavoured and flavoured drops. Got about 6kg left to go through though haha.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Possibility mate when my whey is all used up I'm going back to unflavoured and flavoured drops. Got about 6kg left to go through though haha.


 Yeah I have at least one 5kg bag of natural banana... maybe it's cos I use gear so natural and me shouldn't go together


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 15:*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning.

I've also started the triumph armidex at 0.5mg eod. First time using Adex I'll see how it goes.

It was weigh day today. 13 stone 11.25 pounds. 2.25 pounds up from last week which I'm happy with. I'm going to increase cals slightly by another 100 (25g more carbs) to 3700 as I think weight is gonna stall.

Pic taking this morning first thing before weighing:

View attachment IMG_2836.PNG


Push day today:

Flat bench - 110kg 3 sets 8

Incline bench - 85kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 62.5kg 1 set 8, 1 set 7, 1 set 5

Close grip bench - 70kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 20.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Abs

Crunches - 20kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Sidebends - 20kg 3 sets 12

It was a good session bench is up again which I'm happy with. Disappointed with overhead press, strength just wasn't there today, although doing both flat and incline before hand is going to effect progress on the lift.

3700 cals will be hit today :thumbup1:

edit: jabbed 600mg test and 300mg deca also.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 15:*
> 
> 50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Why you reckon weight is going to stall in youre up 2.25lbs and shooting for 1lbs?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Why you reckon weight is going to stall in youre up 2.25lbs and shooting for 1lbs?


 Just how it goes for me mate it will be less next week haha. 100 cals isn't exactly massive increase either.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Just how it goes for me mate it will be less next week haha. 100 cals isn't exactly massive increase either.


 Not at all mate was just wondering why you thought you were going to stall when you gained twice what youre aiming for lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Not at all mate was just wondering why you thought you were going to stall when you gained twice what youre aiming for lol.


 Come next week I'll be the same weight as this week it always happens haha


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Come next week I'll be the same weight as this week it always happens haha


 Fair play you know your body best man.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Fair play you know your body best man.


 Almost forgot to jab today - madness :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Almost forgot to jab today - madness :thumb


 Haha done that before


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 16:*

50mg Oxys and 10mg sd took this morning.

Glutes are fine today off jabbing yesterday. Feeling good today very strong, probably the strongest I've ever been not sure if it's the Oxys or what, as I've never had so much of a boost from sd alone and lifts are stronger than they have been at the peak of previous bulk and I'm also consuming less calories than last bulk.

Pull day:

Deadlifts - 152.5kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 75kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - bw 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 33kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a slow workout but was good and head was fine this time around with deadlifts which I'm happy about. I did the sensible thing and upped the weight this time as you do :whistling: .

Its my higher calorie day today. Some junk food and a few ciders.

:thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 17:*

50mg oxy, 10mg sd and 0.5mg Adex took today.

Im having a rest day today, tired and feel it's needed (first rest day in 16 days). Calories and macros will be hit.

Should be back to it tomorrow.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 18:*

50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning.

Feel truly awful today didn't sleep last night and appetite is shot today. It may be game over for using the orals I'll have to see if it's a one off or not.

Still trained today, Legs:

Squats - 100kg 10 reps, *137.5kg 3 sets 8*

Leg press - 310kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 142.5kg 5 sets 12

Squats are up again despite feeling awful so I'm happy with that. Will have to see how I feel tomorrow.

Calories and macros will be hit but struggling today simply no appetite.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 18:*
> 
> 50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Do orals normally f**k your appetite? Something I've never had trouble with, just get bad acid reflux off them


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Do orals normally f**k your appetite? Something I've never had trouble with, just get bad acid reflux off them


 Yeah they are known to. I can't run Oxys at 100mg but thought I could at 50 haha. I'll have to see over the next few days.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't understand how you're eating 3700 and not getting fat when we're the same height and I'm not losing anything at 2500 kcal


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Nara said:


> I don't understand how you're eating 3700 and not getting fat when we're the same height and I'm not losing anything at 2500 kcal


 Haha I don't know mate. I got a silly metabolism, I got to my avi condition during a cut from 2200-2500 calories.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nara said:


> I don't understand how you're eating 3700 and not getting fat when we're the same height and I'm not losing anything at 2500 kcal


 You can't really compare yourself to another, there's too many factors to take into account


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 19:*

50mg oxy, 10mg sd and 0.5mg Adex took this morning.

I don't feel any better today appetite is gone and think I'm coming down with something, temperature is up and have a cold, usually happens during cycle for me.

Still trained today, Push day:

Flat bench - 112.5kg 3 sets 8

Incline bench - 87.5kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 62.5kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 75kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 20.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Surprisingly was a very good session and all compound lifts are up and feeling very strong still.

I doubt I'll hit my calories today I feel so sick can't even drink shakes, verge of being sick all day sitting round 2000 cals might be a good idea and leave it see how I am tomorrow.

Pic took after my push session with a decent pump - not looking too bad !

View attachment IMG_3004.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

In decent nick for a sick bloke! Looking good, definately one of the better physiques on here!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> In decent nick for a sick bloke! Looking good, definately one of the better physiques on here!


 Haha thanks mate. I'm hoping I don't have to drop the orals :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Nara said:


> I don't understand how you're eating 3700 and not getting fat when we're the same height and I'm not losing anything at 2500 kcal


 Maintenence isn't a fixed number with no give or take, for example if I eat 2200-3000 calories my weight stays the same around 90kg, I think the body adapts to extra calories to some extent (within reason anyway! Maybe metabolism speeds up when it senses plenty of calories in the same way as it slows on a cut if you see what I mean) and to gain I have to push to 3400-3500 cals and on 800mg of test you can add 750 to that figure to gain! Strange how stuff works out

you also have to consider sedate jobs vs manual ones for example, if he walks twenty mins each way to the gym per workout... you can't really compare yourself to another person as work ethic may be different etc


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

You look fu**ing incredible man, that is a shape I dream off honestly and for me it is a PERFECT shape 

hands down to you man :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> You look fu**ing incredible man, that is a shape I dream off honestly and for me it is a PERFECT shape
> 
> hands down to you man :thumbup1:


 Appreciate the comment mate. You'll get to that shape mate, just have to be consistent which judging from your journal you are. :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Ross1991 are you dropping the orals?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Ross1991 are you dropping the orals?


 Not yet mate I'm feeling a bit better today :thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Appreciate the comment mate. You'll get to that shape mate, just have to be consistent which judging from your journal you are. :thumbup1:


 Thanks a lot will do my best to do so so 

Glad to know you are feeling better :thumb


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

@Ross1991Ross, here's a tip for you Champ...

Whenever you have a headache as you've mentioned, you'd be wise to do the following:

1. Ease off any exercise that places tension onto your upper trapezius muscles and neck. So anything like shrugs or overhead pressing, or even that innocent looking bent over d/bell laterals. All these have the potential to either cause, or add negatively to an already tension headache. Stiff necks and tight upper trapezius muscles are the last thing you need at those times.

2. Alternatively (if you do not wish to ease off or lay off the above), it'd be a good idea to massage the taut band of muscles (the trigger points) as seen in the image below. If you can work to relax these neck and high up shoulder muscles, then your headaches would be greatly reduced.










Why am I making such a big deal here? Because tension headaches (and training with tension headaches) is never a child's play Ross. I take this matter very seriously, especially as this pain left untreated or unmanaged, would lead to bigger issues such as hypertension for example. And the last thing you would want to do at this stage, would be to lift with a high load/low reps, using very taxing movements such as a deadlift or a squat just as an example here.

Few months ago I told you that your physique takes me back to the bodybuilders of the 70s, emphasising your great looking (and healthy looking) midsection (do you remember that?)..., well nothing has changed mate, you still looking great. I just want you to feel the way you look OK, hence my post to you today.

Take care...

Fadi.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Fadi65 said:


> @Ross1991Ross, here's a tip for you Champ...
> 
> Whenever you have a headache as you've mentioned, you'd be wise to do the following:
> 
> ...


 Thanks a lot for the post mate and I'll take the advice on board. Strangely it has happened during today's Pull session as well on deadlifts again. However it didn't happen the previous time but did the time before that.

I think it could be to do with my preworkout I'm noticing a pattern with what I'm supplementing with.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 20:*

50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning.

Im feeling a bit better today, appetite isn't great but it's better than yesterday so that's promising.

Pull day:

Deadlifts - 155kg 2 sets 8, 1 set 6

Bent over rows - 77.5kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - bw 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 35.5kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a decent session deadlifts are up yet again. I'm annoyed on only 6 reps in the last set on deads. I had the 8 in me but my head went again and I wasn't going to push it.

Bicep curls was a little heavy I'll have to drop the weight a bit.

Will hit my target calories today feeling a bit better with appetite.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Come next week I'll be the same weight as this week it always happens haha


 You say this but you also say you always end up on silly high calories and add more fat than you wanted to.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sen said:


> You say this but you also say you always end up on silly high calories and add more fat than you wanted to.


 Did the last time mate but I was on over 5200 last time and was cruising on 4500 haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 21:*

50mg oxy, 10mg sd and 0.5mg Adex took this morning.

Not feeling great today have a bit going on and didn't sleep much at all so I decided to take a rest day. Heads still a bit bad as well off yesterday.

Calories will be hit and it's weigh day tomorrow so shall see how it's going tomorrow lads :thumb .


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 21:*
> 
> 50mg oxy, 10mg sd and 0.5mg Adex took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Sometimes it is good to let the body rest, we all want to hit the gym everyday but we grow when we rest so have a nice rest day and come back stronger to smash weight in the gym


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Sometimes it is good to let the body rest, we all want to hit the gym everyday but we grow when we rest so have a nice rest day and come back stronger to smash weight in the gym


 Yeah that's true mate :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 22:*

50mg oxy and 10mg sd took this morning. Will be jabbing 600mg test and 300mg deca tonight also.

Im feeling better today and appetite is coming back which is what I was hoping for.

Trained legs today:

Squats - 100kg x 10, 140kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 312.5kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 145kg 5 sets 12

Very good session, weight is up again on all lifts and finally squatting 3 plates a side for reps and sets. It's not impressive to most but for me that's a big achievement never been so strong.

Head has been ok today as well which is good.

It was weigh day first thing this morning and weights up again. Sitting at exactly 14 stone so gained around 2.75 pounds this week.

Im keeping calories the same at 3700 and rough macros are: P 235g, F 118g, C 425g.

Pic comparison:

Day 1 - 13 stone 4.75 pounds

View attachment IMG_2577.JPG


Day 22 - 14 stone

View attachment IMG_3025.JPG


Around 9.25 pounds difference, lean bulk is going well so far.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Looking a lot fuller Ross


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mully said:


> Looking a lot fuller Ross


 Thanks mate. Oxys and low dose sd is a nice combo for sure.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate. Oxys and low dose sd is a nice combo for sure.


 You only taking 10mg a day sd?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mully said:


> You only taking 10mg a day sd?


 Yeah and 50mg anadrol.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

found it mate :thumb will start from the beginning


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

impressive from the start mate and looking awesome now. oxis and sd will be used for first time by me next year when I get round to bulking.

how much longer you planning to run them? are you keeping the deca at 300mg right through?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

danb900 said:


> impressive from the start mate and looking awesome now. oxis and sd will be used for first time by me next year when I get round to bulking.
> 
> how much longer you planning to run them? are you keeping the deca at 300mg right through?


 First 7 weeks for the orals. I also have a tub of triumph of sd I'll use toward the end.

Yeah keeping deca as is, simple cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> First 7 weeks for the orals. I also have a tub of triumph of sd I'll use toward the end.
> 
> Yeak keeping deca as is, simple cycle :thumbup1:


 its working anyway mate, itll be triumph sdrol I will be using. do you notice less bloat using 50mg oxis instead of the usual 100mg.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

danb900 said:


> its working anyway mate, itll be triumph sdrol I will be using. do you notice less bloat using 50mg oxis instead of the usual 100mg.


 Can't comment on 100mg it wrecks my appetite etc after a week. I can handle 50mg though it seems and the low dose sd is helping too.


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

You don't appear to of gained any fat at all. Impressive so far mate and the lighting you've got for your pics is bang on, shows everything well!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

RSTurbo56 said:


> You don't appear to of gained any fat at all. Impressive so far mate and the lighting you've got for your pics is bang on, shows everything well!


 Thanks mate yeah I'm quite surprised so far. I'm sure it will start showing soon haha.


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Keep those calories in check and you won't look too fluffy. Personally I tend to start eating anything and everything when weight gain stalls, that's my downfall - The nutritious diet goes out the window. Then I have to back peddle for a month to sort it out. If you can hold back from the urge to eat anything, just because ya "Bulking" you'll continue to do well!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

RSTurbo56 said:


> Keep those calories in check and you won't look too fluffy. Personally I tend to start eating anything and everything when weight gain stalls, that's my downfall - The nutritious diet goes out the window. Then I have to back peddle for a month to sort it out. If you can hold back from the urge to eat anything, just because ya "Bulking" you'll continue to do well!


 Yeah I understand that mate.

Long as I'm getting a pound a week I'll be happy, so far I've been averaging over 2 pounds (including initial weight gain from orals).

Only time I'll up the cals is if I gain less than 1 pound a week now. Should put me on par for 15 stone by the end although I'm not chasing scales like last time I looked a mess haha. But 15 would be nice.


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I understand that mate.
> 
> Long as I'm getting a pound a week I'll be happy, so far I've been averaging over 2 pounds (including initial weight gain from orals).
> 
> Only time I'll up the cals is if I gain less than 1 pound a week now. Should put me on par for 15 stone by the end although I'm not chasing scales like last time I looked a mess haha. But 15 would be nice.


 "Chasing the scales" Hit the nail on the head there, that's exactly what it is!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 23:*

50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning.

Feeling ok today but I'm having a day off and a couple drinks. I'll be back to it tomorrow though.

Ive got some m-tren on the way that I've always fancied trying might use it a few times a week pwo and see how it benefits me.

Thats all today lads :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 24:*

50mg anadrol, 10mg sd and 0.5mg Adex took this morning.

Back to it today, not feeling great and definitely need to drink more fluids, urine is like iron brew haha.

Push day:

Flat bench - 115kg 2 sets 8, 1 set 7

Incline bench - 90kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 65kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 72.5kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 20.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Abs:

Crunches - 20kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

It was a good session despite not feeling that great and compound lifts are up again so I'm happy about that.

3700 cals and my rough macros will be hit today.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 24:*
> 
> 50mg anadrol, 10mg sd and 0.5mg Adex took this morning.
> 
> ...


 You've been feeling s**t most of this cycle mate. Are you unwell/flu or is it the orals fu**ing you up?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You've been feeling s**t most of this cycle mate. Are you unwell/flu or is it the orals fu**ing you up?


 Not sure mate. I have a lot going on myself at moment (mentioned it in first post about sorting my life out) which was why I wanted a cycle to focus on as well, might have been the wrong time to start haha.

It could be the orals as well but progress is still good despite feeling crap at moment so probably a bit of everything really.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Not sure mate. I have a lot going on myself at moment (mentioned it in first post about sorting my life out) which was why I wanted a cycle to focus on as well, might have been the wrong time to start haha.
> 
> It could be the orals as well but progress is still good despite feeling crap at moment so probably a bit of everything really.


 Yeah when gains are happening it's hard to let go lol. I see a lot of people saying they're giving up on orals but for me they are a great kick start. Don't get the same strength off of oils!

Hope ya kick it in to touch soon


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah when gains are happening it's hard to let go lol. I see a lot of people saying they're giving up on orals but for me they are a great kick start. Don't get the same strength off of oils!
> 
> Hope ya kick it in to touch soon


 I'm sure I will mate still got over 14 weeks to go haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ah Calories definitely down today been sick and dont fancy my last meal  . Hopefully better tomorrow.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates lads:

*Day 25*

50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning.

Still not feeling great feel very sick and struggling with appetite (even just shakes).

Still trained, Pull day:

Deadlifts - 100kg x10, 157.5kg 3 sets 8

Bent over row - 80kg 3 sets 8

Pull-ups - bw 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 33kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Still a good session despite feeling crap and lifts are up again which I'm happy about.

Calories are hit but a lot of shakes. Hope I'm going to pick up soon.

*Day 26*

50mg anadrol, 10mg sd and 0.5mg adex took this morning.

Feeling ok today just no appetite still, feeling sickly all the time.

Legs:

Squats - 100kg x 10, 142.5kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 313.75kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 145kg 5 sets 12

Very good session was a slow one but lifts are up and squats still getting stronger so I'm happy.

Appetite is bad but 3700 cals and macros will be hit, supplementing with a lot of shakes at moment to get the calories in.

Some m-tren arrived today which I'm wanting to try preworkout now and then. Will see how I feel I think it could be the orals killing my appetite and I don't want to add to it :thumbup1:

View attachment IMG_3091.PNG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Few updates lads:
> 
> *Day 25*
> 
> ...


 I added mtren to the winstrol I was already using last cut and managed a couple of weeks. Ended up finishing all gear after that. Felt awful. Was using 1000mg tudca too.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

1 week of mtren made a definite change to how I looked though!

Id wait till you're feeling better before using it though mate. Last thing you want is your cycle getting ruined.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sen said:


> 1 week of mtren made a definite change to how I looked though!
> 
> Id wait till you're feeling better before using it though mate. Last thing you want is your cycle getting ruined.


 I'll just be using it pwo a few times a week to try really. Not up for it at moment though with how I'm feeling.

*Day 27*

50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning.

Strange day today haven't really done much and Appetite is dead and feel very lethargic, so I've took a rest day.

Calories are down today due to appetite and I'm giving it till Friday to pickup if I don't then I'll be dropping the orals. I feel they're starting to hinder progress.

Will update tomorrow lads.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I'll just be using it pwo a few times a week to try really. Not up for it at moment though with how I'm feeling.
> 
> *Day 27*
> 
> ...


 Lol maybe it's time to drop the orals not add the worst one


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol maybe it's time to drop the orals not add the worst one


 Haha that's true mate :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 28*

50mg anadrol, 10mg sd and 0.5mg adex took this morning.

Im feeling a lot better today. Appetite seems better and urine isn't like iron brew anymore.

I'm looking at switching up my routine it's not ideal and finding it hard to keep up with the frequency especially with the big lifts. Feeling burnt out last few days and joints are very sore. Any advice comment in here

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/304429-help-increasing-the-main-lifts-in-my-routine/?do=embed

Preworkout was 1 serving 5150, 8g Citrulline Malate. Also took 1mg m-tren 90 mins prior.

Push day:

Flat bench - 117.5kg 3 sets 8

Incline bench - 92.5kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 67.5kg 1 sets 8, 2 sets 5

Close grip bench press - 75kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 20.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a very good session, felt strong and pumps were mad.

Random pic mid workout for the usual piss break, looking decent.

View attachment IMG_3103.PNG


Calories and macros will be hit today. Will also be looking into a better thought out routine for progression.


----------



## Rockysingh123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm starting this slightly sooner than I expected (few weeks) need something to focus on at moment while trying to sort my life out so here we go. :thumbup1:
> 
> *Stats*
> 
> ...


 Where did you get your Anavar and super from from?


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, you look incredible as always man :thumbup1: each time I come here I'm amazed

Glad workout come out well and that strength goes up.

Just for the info, you just mention the anadrol and superdrol in each post but in your opening post you said that you wanted to take test and deca, do you actually take them ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Well, you look incredible as always man :thumbup1: each time I come here I'm amazed
> 
> Glad workout come out well and that strength goes up.
> 
> Just for the info, you just mention the anadrol and superdrol in each post but in your opening post you said that you wanted to take test and deca, do you actually take them ?


 Thanks mate.

Test and deca is jabbed once a week on Fridays. The orals are took everyday.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you very much for your answer


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@Ross1991 For what's it worth mate sdrol makes me feel exactly how your describing at any dose. Mtren on the other hand didn't effect me at all even when I took it ED for 20 days.

how did you find it anyway mate, only using pwo myself now as I'm sick of orals, just test mast and npp with mtren occasionally pwo


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sponge2015 said:


> @Ross1991 For what's it worth mate sdrol makes me feel exactly how your describing at any dose. Mtren on the other hand didn't effect me at all even when I took it ED for 20 days.
> 
> how did you find it anyway mate, only using pwo myself now as I'm sick of orals, just test mast and npp with mtren occasionally pwo


 I'm usually ok on sd but I've never ran it over 25 days. It's a lower dose than usual but I also have 50mg Oxys so yeah haha.

I am feeling better today though.

It seems like a good addition - mad pumps and more vascularity than usual that's for sure. Performance wise can't really comment yet but I'm only going to use it on the heavier days.

Im switching up my routine a little so in the week where my big lifts are at their heaviest I'll probably use it then.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 29*

50mg anadrol and 10mg sd took this morning. Also jabbed 600mg test and 300mg deca.

So I've decided to change my routine ever so slightly after getting some advice. I'm going to try following wendlers 531 approach to the main lifts on each PPL day and aim to get progressively stronger in them, rather than trying to hit 3 straight sets at a certain weight, getting too taxing.

Im going to be taking more rest days as well which should help as I've been feeling burnt out this last week.

My appetite is a little better today so that's hopeful.

Pull day:

Deadlifts - 122.5 x 5, 142.5kg x5, *160kg x 9*

Bent over rows - 80kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - bw 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 33kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a good session and first for following 531 approach on main lift. Deadlift is also a new pb.

It was weigh day today and as I feared I'm the same weight as last week, hardly surprising with lack of appetite though so kind of expected.

Still sitting at 14 stone and pic took this morning first thing.

View attachment IMG_3134.PNG


Regardless I'm adding 200 extra calories this week and see how it goes. Hopefully appetite gets better and will assess next week.

Calories 3900

Rough new macros:

P = 235g, F = 118g, C = 475g

Thats all for today lads.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking awesome mate. What's the aim this bulk and long term? Reason I ask is with a physique that good at what point - if ever - do you think you may just say "I just want to maintain what I've got"?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> Looking awesome mate. What's the aim this bulk and long term? Reason I ask is with a physique that good at what point - if ever - do you think you may just say "I just want to maintain what I've got"?


 Thanks for the compliment.

Im not entirely sure really just see how I go.

I am getting a lot more satisfied with how I'm looking, which I think is part of the reason I'm starting to focus a little more on strength with the big lifts. It's starting to interest me more.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Im not entirely sure really just see how I go.
> 
> I am getting a lot more satisfied with how I'm looking, which I think is part of the reason I'm starting to focus a little more on strength with the big lifts. It's starting to interest me more.


 I completely "get" and admire anyone who constantly strives to be better (whether that's bigger or not is another discussion). I just wondered if you aren't ever planning on competing how far you'd take it all, especially as it seems the orals have been giving you problems


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> I completely "get" and admire anyone who constantly strives to be better (whether that's bigger or not is another discussion). I just wondered if you aren't ever planning on competing how far you'd take it all, especially as it seems the orals have been giving you problems


 Yeah the orals give me issues I'm just a glutton for punishment I know they aren't necessary I just like the extra boost I get from them.

I've never really thought about it if I'm honest. Just lift and try to do better :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 30:*

50mg anadrol, 10mg sd and 0.5mg adex took this morning.

I'm having a day off today, a start to lowering the frequency and feeling some bad doms from yesterday's deadlifting.

I'll be eating what I like today and going out for food tonight so cals will be slightly over but nothing mad.

Pip isn't too bad.

That's all for today

:thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 30:*
> 
> 50mg anadrol, 10mg sd and 0.5mg adex took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Having a day off and eating a lot the day after the dead not a bad strategy anyway, I personnaly feel that deadlift is definetly a killer.

I mean, for mean I can squat heavy and feel good the day after and even go back to the gym.

After an intense deadlift session where you put a couple of triple, I feel a bit cripple the day after and feels that I need a day off and sometimes two.

Take care of yourself man and have a nice week


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 31*

Just an update for yesterday I had some kind of bug come Saturday night wasn't well and was the same for yesterday and was sick and very lethargic, so no gym and little calories.

Ive decided to drop the superdrol for now and just use the anadrol.

I'm feeling much better today so I'll update later on :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 32*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Feeling much better today I've definitely had some bug or something over the weekend I've felt awful.

Legs today

Squats - 112.5kg x 5, 127.5kg x5, *145kg x12*

Leg press - 320kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 147.5kg 5 sets 12

It was a good session and squats are a pb so far. Other lifts are also all up so all good. I'm liking the 531 so far on the main lifts, not as boring as straight sets.

3900 cals will be hit today and rough macros

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 33:*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Feeling much better again today also maybe the superdrol was slowly killing me not sure haha.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150, 8g Citrulline Malate + 3g arginine nitrate

Push day:

Flat bench - 92.5kg x 5, 105kg x5, *120kg x 11*

Overhead press - 67.5kg 2 sets 8, 1 set 6

Close grip bench press - 80kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 20.5kg 3 sets 12

Dips - bw 3 sets 8

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a very good session. Bench press is a pb and other compound lifts are up also. I've readded dips as my joints seem better so I'm going easy on them for now.

Quick pic post workout - so pumped it hurt

View attachment IMG_3207.PNG


3900 calories and rough macros will be hit today also.


----------



## Warlordd (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking incredible dude!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 34:*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Feeling good today and had an early workout.

Preworkout 8g Citrulline Malate, 3g arginine nitrate and 1 scoop warrior rage

Pull:

Deadlifts - 132.5kg x 3, 152.5kg x 3, *170kg x 8*

Bent over rows - 82.5kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - 2.5kg 3 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 28kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a good session and a new pb on deadlifts. I've dropped the curl weight sligjtly as I've got some pains in my wrist not sure why so I'm taking it easier.

Calories and macros will be hit today

Thats all today lads


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> It was a good session and a *new pb on deadlifts*


 get use to this mate

lots of pb's inbound now youre running a more structured progression for your level of development

how you finding the program overall?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> get use to this mate
> 
> lots of pb's inbound now youre running a more structured progression for your level of development
> 
> how you finding the program overall?


 Yeah I'm liking It so far mate. It isn't killing me as much as straight sets was and I'm lifting more weight as well so I think it's going to be good.

Ive done the last 3 days so I'll be taking at least a day off after Pull session :thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Some serious lift on dead man  manage myself to get 2 reps at 170 last sunday, much more modest but was happy with it ^^

Just for the records, 5/3/1 might be short on volume for the main lift so when you feel good, there are two options that Jim Wendler adds and that I found usefull when I tried the program :

- joker sets : after your last set which is the AMRAP set, you increase the weight by 5% and try to complete the reps of the day so 5 or 3 or 1, if you manage to get it, you increase the weight by 5% and so on until you fail

- First Set Last Set (FSL) : you just do AMRAP or 3*8 with the weight of your first after the you complete your last set or your joker sets.

Might be helpful to add a little volume to the main lift when you want to.

As for the day off, good call imho cause huge dead session are always a killer that requires a day off, at least for me.

have a good day mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Some serious lift on dead man  manage myself to get 2 reps at 170 last sunday, much more modest but was happy with it ^^
> 
> Just for the records, 5/3/1 might be short on volume for the main lift so when you feel good, there are two options that Jim Wendler adds and that I found usefull when I tried the program :
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm usually fine after push and leg days it's Pull day that does me in haha.

Kind of following an approach of legs push pull then a day or 2 off depending.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 35*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Feeling good and it's a rest day today.

Calories and macros will be hit and get weighed tomorrow so will see then :thumb


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

straight sets? and how long rest between sets?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

smallboy said:


> straight sets? and how long rest between sets?


 Rest varies really mate I tend to take more rest on the compounds than isos just until I feel ready to go again. I don't time it or anything.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 35*
> 
> 50mg anadrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Do you just stick to the same calories/macros every day mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Do you just stick to the same calories/macros every day mate?


 Yeah mate odd days I may have a binge or

something but typically stick to it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 36*

50mg anadrol took this morning. Will be jabbing 600mg test and 300mg deca tonight also.

Woke up today feeling quite lethargic. I've decided to take another rest day and this is going to be my higher cal/junk day, went out with a friend for lunch so diet wasn't worth following at all.

Ill get back to it tomorrow 2 days off in a row is about my limit :whistling:

It was weigh day first thing this morning and weights up currently sitting at 14 stone 1.625 pounds so just over 1.5 pounds increase. I'll be keeping calories the same at 3900 for this next week.

Pic took first thing this morning:

View attachment IMG_3257.PNG


That's all for today lads


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Man, when I see your dream physique, I think that might be a good thing God ain't provide me with it, to be honest if I had one for a week I would clearly have trouble getting away from the miror, like narciss I would spend a week mirin my gainzz hahaha and touching my traps cause they blow out on top of your shoulders, that's fu**ing awesome :cool2:

Wish you a good week-end man


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah mate odd days I may have a binge or
> 
> something but typically stick to it


 i feel so much more guilty for a binge on a bulk than i do a cut (if im trying to keep it lean)

you cant really 'fix' any damage done, its just additional fat that's there to stay til the end.

your bulk looks like its going well mate, very lean gains

there isnt really much point going over 1-2lb per week at most during a bulk once youve got substantial muscle mass

naturals can extend that to a month


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

swole troll said:


> i feel so much more guilty for a binge on a bulk than i do a cut (if im trying to keep it lean)
> 
> you cant really 'fix' any damage done, its just additional fat that's there to stay til the end.
> 
> ...


 This is very true but what I find hard is when I do binge I binge hard. It's hard to stop when the nice food starts going in and I've deprived myself of it for a week or so!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i feel so much more guilty for a binge on a bulk than i do a cut (if im trying to keep it lean)
> 
> you cant really 'fix' any damage done, its just additional fat that's there to stay til the end.
> 
> ...


 Yeah mate I don't like binging on a bulk either haha. I'm trying to keep weight gain at about 1-1.5 pounds a week anything more isn't worth it really.

My previous approach to a bulk was eating much more calories but I was using tren on my last bulk as well and I struggled to gain weight until I was eating 4500+ a day. Im gaining better now on less calories and im stronger so I'm not sure how that works haha.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> This is very true but what I find hard is when I do binge I binge hard. It's hard to stop when the nice food starts going in and I've deprived myself of it for a week or so!


 best way to do it is just eat normally throughout the day then go for an evening cheat meal that way you dont have many hours left to do too much damage

a lot can still be done in a few hours but typically it wont be such a savage binge if youre not calorically deprived like when youre cutting

man the mind games ive played with myself at the end of a cut in a heavy deficit and ill eat a biscuit and think to myself "well thats today ruined, might as well have a cheat day and get back on it tomorrow"

then instead of the 100kcal the biscuit added im now pushing up to 6-7k of calories in pints of ice cream and pizzas


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah mate I don't like binging on a bulk either haha. I'm trying to keep weight gain at about 1-1.5 pounds a week anything more isn't worth it really.
> 
> My previous approach to a bulk was eating much more calories but I was using tren on my last bulk as well and I struggled to gain weight until I was eating 4500+ a day. Im gaining better now on less calories and im stronger so I'm not sure how that works haha.


 could be a toxicity thing

ive done some disgusting bulks on very high dose tren and for all that was going in i wasnt getting as much as i expected back

and i think its from feeling so toxic from the copious amounts of s**t youre eating as well as the tren taxing your body and effecting your sleep, its a lot for your body to process and gainz are pretty low down on its list of priorities


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely looking more full off that anadrol over this past month mate :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Definitely looking more full off that anadrol over this past month mate :thumb


 Im loving anadrol actually. I've tried it twice previously and by day 10 I was dying but that was on 100mg, 50mg seems so much better for me especially fullness and bloat isn't bad but I am eating mostly clean as well.

I have a few weeks of the Oxys left then a few weeks break before I start on my superdrol.

It might become my go to oral which is usually Superdrol. I'll have a good comparison by the end.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Man, when I see your dream physique, I think that might be a good thing God ain't provide me with it, to be honest if I had one for a week I would clearly have trouble getting away from the miror, like narciss I would spend a week mirin my gainzz hahaha and touching my traps cause they blow out on top of your shoulders, that's fu**ing awesome :cool2:
> 
> Wish you a good week-end man


 Haha nice to say mate thanks :thumb

When you get there mate I doubt you'd be like that the gradual gains overtime you just get used and feel you want/need to better yourself more


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Im loving anadrol actually. I've tried it twice previously and by day 10 I was dying but that was on 100mg, 50mg seems so much better for me especially fullness and bloat isn't bad but I am eating mostly clean as well.
> 
> I have a few weeks of the Oxys left then a few weeks break before I start on my superdrol.
> 
> It might become my go to oral which is usually Superdrol. I'll have a good comparison by the end.


 Yeah I'm a fan of anadrol, only thing I hate on 100mg is the fu**ing back pumps, I get 'em even if I stand at the sink for 5-10 minutes doing a bit of washing up :lol: Quite often actually I just stick with 50mg as a base and also add in 50mg pre-workout so I'm on 100mg on workout days, which for me is typically 3-4 days a week.

I'm liking your PPL split on 531, I was thinking of doing something similar actually as I'm not really arsed about prioritising OHPs. I can hit each muscle group more often than rather than a 4 day split. I typically train day on/day off so every 6 days seems perfect, whereas for a 4 day split I'd have to do some consecutive days. Quite like the Boring but Big 531 template as well as it's pretty much a modified upper/lower so I might switch between these splits between blasts.

Yeah I've still got some superdrol that I've gotta use. Made me feel like s**t last time but I jumped straight in on 40mg :lol: That was a stupid mistake.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah I'm a fan of anadrol, only thing I hate on 100mg is the fu**ing back pumps, I get 'em even if I stand at the sink for 5-10 minutes doing a bit of washing up :lol: Quite often actually I just stick with 50mg as a base and also add in 50mg pre-workout so I'm on 100mg on workout days, which for me is typically 3-4 days a week.
> 
> I'm liking your PPL split on 531, I was thinking of doing something similar actually as I'm not really arsed about prioritising OHPs. I can hit each muscle group more often than rather than a 4 day split. I typically train day on/day off so every 6 days seems perfect, whereas for a 4 day split I'd have to do some consecutive days. Quite like the Boring but Big 531 template as well as it's pretty much a modified upper/lower so I might switch between these splits between blasts.
> 
> Yeah I've still got some superdrol that I've gotta use. Made me feel like s**t last time but I jumped straight in on 40mg :lol: That was a stupid mistake.


 Yeah 20mg is enough for superdrol I'll be running it for 7 weeks (or try to anyway).

Yeah I'm not bothered about my ohp lifts for strength no one asks what what you overhead press haha. I'm using it as my main shoulder exercise on push day.

Plus I can't justify a separate day for shoulders, they get worked well on push day and rear delts on Pull day. I don't think my shoulders or traps are lacking.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah 20mg is enough for superdrol I'll be running it for 7 weeks (or try to anyway).
> 
> Yeah I'm not bothered about my ohp lifts for strength no one asks what what you overhead press haha. I'm using it as my main shoulder exercise on push day.
> 
> Plus I can't justify a separate day for shoulders, they get worked well on push day and rear delts on Pull day. I don't think my shoulders or traps are lacking.


 Yeah, think I'll stick to 20mg next time as well :lol: Just felt toxified on 40.

Yep my thoughts as well mate, plus if you can bench a lot you're invariably going to be able to OHP a lot as well since your triceps and front delt strength are gonna go up and they're of course the prime movers in the OHP. I also like to train rear delts with back so yeah, a PPL makes a lot of sense unless you're really trying to get your OHP up as fast as possible. Even then, switching to Boring but Big here and there will also allow me to add in some priority work on the OHPs since you start with the bench press on one upper day and then the OHP on the next one.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 37*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Didnt sleep that well last night but I'm feeling good. I don't seem to have any pip from jabs last night so that's a bonus.

Diets back on track today after yesterday's little binge.

Preworkout: 5g arginine nitrate and 1 scoop warrior rage. I thought I ran out of my lovely citrulline so substituted with nitrates but then I found half a pouch after my workout :lol:

Legs:

Squats - 120kg x 3, 137.5kg x 3, *155kg x 8*

Leg press - 322.5kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 150kg 5 sets 12

It was another good session and a new pb on squats which I'm very happy with. Noticed some bad back pumps today, blaming the oxys for that.

All for today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 38*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Had a very bad night last night family dramas and hardly got any sleep so I'm not feeling that good today.

Still trained but felt I needed more of a boost. Took 1mg m-tren 90 mins preworkout, 1 serving 5150 and 8g citrulline Malate pre workout.

Push:

Flat bench - 100kg x 3, 112.5 x 3, *127.5kg x 11*

Overhead press - 67.5kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 82.5kg 3 sets 8

Skull crushers (ez bar) - 20.5kg 3 sets 12

Dips - bw 2 sets 8, 1 set 20

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Abs

Crunches - 20kg 3 sets 12

Hanging leg raises - bw 3 sets 12

Side bends - 20kg 3 sets 12

Overall a very good session considering. I didn't expect that many reps on bench which is also a new pb, strength is coming along massively. ( @swole troll to thank for the suggestion in my other thread).

Diet is a little behind today had a lot of hassle and stress last night but I'm going to hit the cals and rough macros.

Thats all for today :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 38*
> 
> 50mg anadrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 good work brah

keep at it but remember to take the odd deload to avoid stagnation

they suck ass but its a necessary evil of progression


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Can't choose your family :icon_frown:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> Can't choose your family :icon_frown:


 Haha that's true mate so much hassle at moment and always end up in it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> good work brah
> 
> keep at it but remember to take the odd deload to avoid stagnation
> 
> they suck ass but its a necessary evil of progression


 Yeah will be deloading mate just finished wave 2 for all lifts so far :thumbup1:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

What dose did u go for in the end with the Adex mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> What dose did u go for in the end with the Adex mate?


 I haven't used the Adex since I last logged it, been a week or so. I was having issues the day after taking it with my joints and feeling crap, not sure if coincidence or not but it happened all too often.

Im feeling much better without the ai and I'm not prone to bad e2 sides (physical anyway) so I've just left it for now.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 39*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Feeling good today and slept well so I'm better than yesterday.

Preworkout: 1mg mtren, 10g pure citrulline and 1 scoop warrior rage.

Im trying not to make a habit of using mtren all the time trying to stick to the heavier days or when I feel I really need a boost.

Pull day:

Deadlifts - 142.5kg x 5, 160kg x 3, *180kg x 7*

Bent over rows - 85kg 3 sets 8

Pull-ups - 5kg 3 sets 8

Bicep curls - 28kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Overall a good session. It's my heaviest day of the 531 for Pull and Deadlifts is a pb and 4 plates a side as well so I'm happy with that for that many reps.

Calores and macros will be hit today.

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Ross1991 do you think it as the sd making you feel so s**t at the start?

Ive just ordered a tub of triumph to run for first time. Sphinx was out of stock!

If I run this next blast was thinking 20mg upon waking (hour before training) then 10mg about 5-6 in the evening?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Ross1991 do you think it as the sd making you feel so s**t at the start?
> 
> Ive just ordered a tub of triumph to run for first time. Sphinx was out of stock!
> 
> If I run this next blast was thinking 20mg upon waking (hour before training) then 10mg about 5-6 in the evening?


 I'm blaming the sd for the appetite issues definitely but I was stacking.

To be fair I'd just dose 20mg first thing everyday like I'm doing with 50mg anadrol. When I'm outta the Oxys I'll be switching to sd after a week or 2 off.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Congrats, we discuss the milestone of benching 2 plates on my log and man, imho repping four plates is definetly a good milestone too and you manage to get 7 reps which is no joke :thumbup1:

Seeing your progress, you will have a max at 5 plates on dead soon enough and gonna repping it before we can speak of it :cool2:

Congrats champ.

Have a nice day


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Congrats, we discuss the milestone of benching 2 plates on my log and man, imho repping four plates is definetly a good milestone too and you manage to get 7 reps which is no joke :thumbup1:
> 
> Seeing your progress, you will have a max at 5 plates on dead soon enough and gonna repping it before we can speak of it :cool2:
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate. Yeah my strength is flying up at the moment.

I still have my heaviest squats and bench to do before I look at how much I'm going to increment the max by to reset and go again.

Ill be deloading after the second lot though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm blaming the sd for the appetite issues definitely but I was stacking.
> 
> To be fair I'd just dose 20mg first thing everyday like I'm doing with 50mg anadrol. When I'm outta the Oxys I'll be switching to sd after a week or 2 off.


 @GMO suggested the 10mg in the afternoon because of short half life. I handle orals pretty well tbf but maybe try 20mg for a few days first.

I'm still not 100% I'll use yet as I'm supposed to stay on cruise until start of November and get bloods done but I'll be drinking loads for them 2 months leading up to xmas and it'll end up that cycle runs over xmas and new year. Sooo as bad as it is I'm thinking of sacking off the blood test and starting mid October so I finish mid December and sd I can fit 3-4 weeks in before the boozing starts!

If I do do this which I probably will I'll have a longer break after xmas and defo get bloods done. Donated Friday so should be good there!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @GMO suggested the 10mg in the afternoon because of short half life. I handle orals pretty well tbf but maybe try 20mg for a few days first.
> 
> I'm still not 100% I'll use yet as I'm supposed to stay on cruise until start of November and get bloods done but I'll be drinking loads for them 2 months leading up to xmas and it'll end up that cycle runs over xmas and new year. Sooo as bad as it is I'm thinking of sacking off the blood test and starting mid October so I finish mid December and sd I can fit 3-4 weeks in before the boozing starts!
> 
> If I do do this which I probably will I'll have a longer break after xmas and defo get bloods done. Donated Friday so should be good there!


 I used to think that with the orals but 1 dose seems to work for me. I mainly take them for the extra fullness along with injectables but the strength boost is nice also.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I used to think that with the orals but 1 dose seems to work for me. I mainly take them for the extra fullness along with injectables but the strength boost is nice also.


 Winni I always just take am. But thought maybe sd half life is really short?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Winni I always just take am. But thought maybe sd half life is really short?


 Very similar really sd is 6-8, winstrol like 8-9. I'd say difference be negligible at least from my experience.

Id rather run a lower dose oral for aesthetic benefits and a little strength and run it longer than dosing a little more for less time. Especially when the injectables are going to be doing the main work when they get going.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Very similar really sd is 6-8, winstrol like 8-9. I'd say difference be negligible at least from my experience.
> 
> Id rather run a lower dose oral for aesthetic benefits and a little strength and run it longer than dosing a little more for less time. Especially when the injectables are going to be doing the main work when they get going.


 Do you booze when running orals? See I'm quite bad really especially this coming time of year!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Do you booze when running orals? See I'm quite bad really especially this coming time of year!


 I've been having the odd few whiskeys yeah but I'm not getting pissed or anything. My bulk will end just before Christmas week or so, all be good haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I've been having the odd few whiskeys yeah but I'm not getting pissed or anything. My bulk will end just before Christmas week or so, all be good haha


 I've got quite a few things coming up where I'll be getting smashed. So wanna get the sd in and out if I'm gonna run it. Will try and keep the piss ups down to a minimum but a few I won't be able to avoid or want to I should say!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 40*

50mg anadrol just took.

Nothing to report today its a rest day. Will hit my calories and macros and get back to it tomorrow.

:thumbup1:


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Still making good progress and looking tight mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

danb900 said:


> Still making good progress and looking tight mate


 Thanks mate.

Yesterday was a bad day I should really update my log at the end of the day haha. Ended up getting turned down for a few jobs I was after and went hitting the booze and trammies yesterday.

I feel rough today but I'm getting back to it. Makes me feel s**t when I don't stick to my diet etc, I'm usually spot on with it but I have a relapse now and then and it's just usually for a day or so.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yesterday was a bad day I should really update my log at the end of the day haha. Ended up getting turned down for a few jobs I was after and went hitting the booze and trammies yesterday.
> 
> I feel rough today but I'm getting back to it. Makes me feel s**t when I don't stick to my diet etc, I'm usually spot on with it but I have a relapse now and then and it's just usually for a day or so.


 Well man, you can afford a little extra regarding your shape and your training  you are still rocking it I bet 

Sry to hear about your turn down on jobs but as Jock Willinck says : Good, more time in your current job or situation to improve your resume and experience and get the job next time you apply to them 

Wish you well man and keep killing it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Well man, you can afford a little extra regarding your shape and your training  you are still rocking it I bet
> 
> Sry to hear about your turn down on jobs but as Jock Willinck says : Good, more time in your current job or situation to improve your resume and experience and get the job next time you apply to them
> 
> Wish you well man and keep killing it


 Haha thanks mate.

*Day 41*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Feeling rough off yesterday but I'm trying to get back on form today.

Preworkout; 1mg mtren, 10g citrulline Malate and 1 scoop warrior rage

Legs:

Squats: 127.5kg x 5, 145kg x 3, *165kg x 6*

Leg press: 323.75kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises: 150kg 5 sets 12

A good session considering how I'm feeling and squats is a new pb so all good.

3900 cals and macros will be met today

All for today


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

s**t on the job front mate but I'm sure something will come up shortly. Least your back at it today


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Just caught up on the thread mate. A good read a few pages back chatting about not wanting to binge on a bulk and I 100% agree. I see it as just going into extra fat which will just force me to stop my bulk short due to fat gain. If your cutting then at most it will cause a day spillover or so but your straight back into it a few days later.

Reading your journal has made me interested in Oxy's, never usually touch orals while bulking but they do sound pretty good. Not a fan of Dbol myself so Oxy's might be worth a whirl. Although I am at Uni at the minute which means spontaneous nights out boozing and on the sniff/garys so might be best to leave it lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Ross1991 how long was your cruise between this and the 30weeks cycle before hand?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Ross1991 how long was your cruise between this and the 30weeks cycle before hand?


 11 weeks maybe


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Just caught up on the thread mate. A good read a few pages back chatting about not wanting to binge on a bulk and I 100% agree. I see it as just going into extra fat which will just force me to stop my bulk short due to fat gain. If your cutting then at most it will cause a day spillover or so but your straight back into it a few days later.
> 
> Reading your journal has made me interested in Oxy's, never usually touch orals while bulking but they do sound pretty good. Not a fan of Dbol myself so Oxy's might be worth a whirl. Although I am at Uni at the minute which means spontaneous nights out boozing and on the sniff/garys so might be best to leave it lol.


 Yeah im loving the Oxys I can't run it at 100mg though and d Bol kills me appetite wise.

Orals are trial and error see what agrees with you and stick to it haha


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

wicked journal mate glad u stuck out the orals i hate them give me horrible sides on dbol now lowered dose to 20mg 4 some reason my body hates them yet tren im fine


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

S1dhu82 said:


> wicked journal mate glad u stuck out the orals i hate them give me horrible sides on dbol now lowered dose to 20mg 4 some reason my body hates them yet tren im fine


 Orals are very hit and miss. Just need to find what agrees with you :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 42*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

I'm feeling alright today and slept pretty well too.

Preworkout: 1mg m tren, 10g citrulline Malate and 1 serving 5150.

*Push*

Bench press - 105kg x 5, 120kg x3, *135kg x 7*

Overhead press - 70kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 85kg 3 sets 8

Ez skull crushers - 20.5kg 3 sets 10

Dips - 5kg 3 sets 8

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Overall was a very good session. This is my heaviest day for push and smashed pb on bench press which I'm very happy with.

Quick pic mid workout with some pumpage

View attachment IMG_3360.PNG


Calories and macros will be hit today.

All for today lads


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm never tired of your shape haha (no ****)

BP is strong 7 reps at 135 holy moly :cool2:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> I'm never tired of your shape haha (no ****)
> 
> BP is strong 7 reps at 135 holy moly :cool2:


 Haha thanks mate first time I've ever benched over 130kg. Lost a bit of confidence at first took a few attempts to unrack but was fine after that. Just not used to that kind of load I think.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

How you liking the m tren mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

danb900 said:


> How you liking the m tren mate


 Definitely notice the boost I'm just using it on my heaviest days now so only 3 times every few weeks but yeah I like it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 43*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Not much to update - I'm having a rest day today. Ideally I wanted a pull session and have weekend off but I've hurt my right quad during squats the other day and don't fancy doing my heaviest pull day like this.

It was weigh day today and progress is still going well.

Currently sitting at 14 stone 3.25 pounds so gained around 1.6 pounds this week.

Ill be keeping calories the same for this week also - 3900.

Pic took first thing and a quick 6 week comparison, approx 12-13 pounds difference

Today

View attachment IMG_3366.PNG


Day 1

View attachment IMG_2577.JPG


All for today


----------



## LIFT8ER (Sep 18, 2017)

Good thread mate!

@Ross1991 do you ever get acid reflux from orals? I seem to get it from any. I want to run a kind of orals on my next bulking cycle but not sure on what to do.

Does the mtren make a significant different pre workout?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

LIFT8ER said:


> Good thread mate!
> 
> @Ross1991 do you ever get acid reflux from orals? I seem to get it from any. I want to run a kind of orals on my next bulking cycle but not sure on what to do.
> 
> Does the mtren make a significant different pre workout?


 Thanks mate

I can't say I really do I used to a while back but haven't during this cycle. I'll experience a little heart burn occasionally but it's usually when eating garlic, onions or peppers. I just use omeprazole sparingly if it doesn't clear after a little time.

It definitely makes a difference I'm just using it on my 531 day now.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 43*
> 
> 50mg anadrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Looks like everything has grown apart from stomach so you're definitely winning.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sen said:


> Looks like everything has grown apart from stomach so you're definitely winning.


 That's the plan mate it's going better than I thought so far.

Hows the training going for you?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 43 extended *

Ahh last minute decision I decided to get Pull day done. Means I can take the weekend off to rest.

Preworkout: 1mg m tren, 10g citrulline Malate, 1 serving warrior rage

Pull:

Deadlifts - 142.5kg x 5, 160kg x 3, *180kg x 7*

Bent over rows - 87.5kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - 5kg 2 sets 8

Bicep curls (ez bar) - 28kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

It was a good session but was late just wanted to get it done and I forgot to do rear delts. It was heaviest Pull day and another pb on deads so I'm happy.

First run of the 531 has gone well going to increase a little and go again. I believe @swole troll you mentioned deloading every run is a little excessive? So I'll be deloading next time around.

All for today


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 43 extended *
> 
> Ahh last minute decision I decided to get Pull day done. Means I can take the weekend off to rest.
> 
> ...


 tbh mate ive gone 3 cycles before deloading before

if you are grinding out your reps / barely hitting your minimum required reps then take the deload but youre hitting 7 reps on your 1+ AMRAP's

see how next week goes, if you are still smashing your AMRAP's and feel good for it (no sore joints, well rested) then by all means go again

i certainly wouldnt go more than 3 cycles without a deload but yes one deload per cycle is excessive and Jim himself addressed this in the later released version of 531 "beyond 531"

also dont use 3 cycles as a bench mark, im just saying i have done it, if you feel f**ked or are REALLY struggling to hit your reps deload earlier than that (at the end of the 1st or 2nd cycle if needed) the ol' cliche 'listen to your body'


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> tbh mate ive gone 3 cycles before deloading before
> 
> if you are grinding out your reps / barely hitting your minimum required reps then take the deload but youre hitting 7 reps on your 1+ AMRAP's
> 
> ...


 Yeah thanks mate I was thinking the same regarding the 95% amraps. If I was only getting a few reps I'd have definitely deloaded.

Feeling good though haven't had doms in my chest like I do for a good while haha, feels nice.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 44*

50mg anadrol taken.

Rest day today - definitely needed feeling some bad doms from my 3 heavy sessions back to back.

It's my higher calorie day with some junk food. Won't be going mad though.

All for today


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Alright mate wee question for you..

Got my prize through from strong supps what you think of the contents/dosages? I know you know your pre workout sups.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Alright mate wee question for you..
> 
> Got my prize through from strong supps what you think of the contents/dosages? I know you know your pre workout sups.
> 
> View attachment 145916


 Looks decent to me mate.

Definitely a few pointless ingredients in there and dosages but always get that with premade stuff. I'd chuck in some more citrulline Malate if you have some though.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Looks decent to me mate.
> 
> Definitely a few pointless ingredients in there and dosages but always get that with premade stuff. I'd chuck in some more citrulline Malate if you have some though.


 I dont, i used to mix my own preworkout with 500mg caffeine, 5g beta alanine, BCAA and tried glycerol monostearate but didnt really notice much from it. All i get from beta alanine is the itchy skinny flush. Was pretty strong with this one with the beta alanine/ niacin combo.

I was actually hoping for the mesomorph as hes said i was getting that cause they didnt have any shakers but he must have changed his mind lol. Shame, ive never tried DMAA.

No pump quite like plenty of carbs, water and 10mg cialis though lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> I dont, i used to mix my own preworkout with 500mg caffeine, 5g beta alanine, BCAA and tried glycerol monostearate but didnt really notice much from it. All i get from beta alanine is the itchy skinny flush. Was pretty strong with this one with the beta alanine/ niacin combo.
> 
> I was actually hoping for the mesomorph as hes said i was getting that cause they didnt have any shakers but he must have changed his mind lol. Shame, ive never tried DMAA.
> 
> No pump quite like plenty of carbs, water and 10mg cialis though lol.


 Beta alanine isn't a preworkout supp should just be taking daily like Creatine, 3.2g is enough though.

Glycerol monostearate does work but you need to drink a load of water and dose like 5g, stuff doesn't mix at all either haha. Unless you're using the hydromax version where 1g is the same as about 4-5g gms iirc.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 45*

50mg anadrol taken.

Nothing much to update - it's another rest day and back to normal diet today. Still feeling some bad doms.

Should be back to it tomorrow hopefully.

:thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Ross1991

whats your perfect pre workout stack? strength, focus, aggression, pump, fullness ect (compounds and dosages, omit steroids)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> @Ross1991
> 
> whats your perfect pre workout stack? strength, focus, aggression, pump, fullness ect (compounds and dosages, omit steroids)


 I've tried all sorts mate stacking as much as 6-8 high dosed ingredients and to be honest I still recommend the same 3.

Arginine nitrate - 3g

Citrulline Malate (2:1) - 10g

Caffeine - 200-400mg

Them 3 ingredients are going to give you mad pumps, some endurance and energy. They're also all proven to be beneficial for performance and you can use them every workout.

Other ingredients like glycerol monostearate and AAKG etc are good for pumps but they don't provide performance benefits like them NO boosters do.

Ive tried all sorts of noots like tyrosine and the likes dosed low to very high and notice zero difference to energy levels or focus etc.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I've tried all sorts mate stacking as much as 6-8 high dosed ingredients and to be honest I still recommend the same 3.
> 
> Arginine nitrate - 3g
> 
> ...


 you dont rate DMAA then?

this there was another one everyone was going apeshit over as well but cant remember the name


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> you dont rate DMAA then?
> 
> this there was another one everyone was going apeshit over as well but cant remember the name


 I've used dmaa yeah I do like it. I had a tub of mesomorph a little while back which I liked, just felt awful after the workout but the sessions were very good.

Its more the fact that the stack I use I can use everyday if I wanted. I'm not sure I'd want to supplement with dmaa or other strong stims every workout, least not for the frequency I typically workout.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> I've tried all sorts mate stacking as much as 6-8 high dosed ingredients and to be honest I still recommend the same 3.
> 
> Arginine nitrate - 3g
> 
> ...


 What does this usually work out at compared to shop bought pwo? Where do you get them from mate.

Before my injury I was using all black everything pwo or m tren so be good if I can make my own and even save some money.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

danb900 said:


> What does this usually work out at compared to shop bought pwo? Where do you get them from mate.
> 
> Before my injury I was using all black everything pwo or m tren so be good if I can make my own and even save some money.


 Depending where you buy looking at maybe 60p a serving? Could be a little less depending on the citrulline offers.

I dont always use nitrates myself but citrulline Malate and caffeine is a staple, without the nitrates under 40p a serving.

Arginine nitrate I use an eBay supplier

Citrulline Malate best to look for offers - I usually use bodybuilding warehouse when they have bogof.

There is an eBay supplier that sells citrulline Malate quite cheap a few people have used it off the forum can't say I've tried it though. I believe it's peak supplements.

Gonutrition have a sale on at moment 500g citrulline Malate is £11.40 total steal of a price @swole troll @Lifesizepenguin @Sphinkter If either of you were after some.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Cheers mate will give it a try


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Ross1991what l arginine do you buy off eBay mate?

Im all stimmed out atm and going to follow your concoction


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Ross1991what l arginine do you buy off eBay mate?
> 
> Im all stimmed out atm and going to follow your concoction


 Arginine nitrate mate.

Arginine itself doesn't Increase NO levels so you're taking it more for the nitrate it's bonded to but supplementing arginine with nitrates loweres nitrate tolerance so it's the better nitrate source to go for really.

I use an eBay supplier I just checked and they don't have arginine nitrate in stock but they do have Creatine nitrate

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/252360642196

To be honest I'd wait for arginine. Stack cm with caffeine you might find its enough for you as that's my go to stack at moment I sometimes add the nitrates.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Arginine nitrate mate.
> 
> Arginine itself doesn't Increase NO levels so you're taking it more for the nitrate it's bonded to but supplementing arginine with nitrates loweres nitrate tolerance so it's the better nitrate source to go for really.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate but the link doesn't exist.

I'll have a look about. Myprotein haven't delivered yet so should get the other bits tomorrow!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate but the link doesn't exist.
> 
> I'll have a look about. Myprotein haven't delivered yet so should get the other bits tomorrow!


 Ahh maybe because I used eBay app not sure.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/200-grams-CREATINE-NITRATE-/252839442772?hash=item3ade67b954%3Ag%3AdOgAAOSwvc9WFZWd&_trkparms=pageci%3A60bd9f00-a6e9-11e7-ae98-74dbd1809ad6%7Cparentrq%3Ad9af3caf15e0ab19f24d0f16fffeecf9%7Ciid%3A23

He posts from aus but it's speedy delivery and usually dispatched next day.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Ahh maybe because I used eBay app not sure.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/200-grams-CREATINE-NITRATE-/252839442772?hash=item3ade67b954%3Ag%3AdOgAAOSwvc9WFZWd&_trkparms=pageci%3A60bd9f00-a6e9-11e7-ae98-74dbd1809ad6%7Cparentrq%3Ad9af3caf15e0ab19f24d0f16fffeecf9%7Ciid%3A23
> 
> He posts from aus but it's speedy delivery and usually dispatched next day.


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/142496777053

Is this one a good price? Don't think link works lol.

How much should I be looking to pay? It doesn't seem that easy to get hold of ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/142496777053
> 
> Is this one a good price? Don't think link works lol.
> 
> How much should I be looking to pay? It doesn't seem that easy to get hold of ?


 It's hard to source the supplier I use gets it in regularly but now and then it's out of stock for abit.

250g was around £19 from the seller I mentioned (I linked the Creatine nitrate he sells)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

swole troll said:


> you dont rate DMAA then?


 Go with what Ross says for a pwo stack. I have run it and it's gtg. DMAA is pretty bunk tbh. I've larruped 3 scoops of this down me and all it did was made me need the toilet...........like now.
View attachment 145780


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Go with what Ross says for a pwo stack. I have run it and it's gtg. DMAA is pretty bunk tbh. I've larruped 3 scoops of this down me and all it did was made me need the toilet...........like now.
> View attachment 145780


 I liked the mesomorph myself but the comedown after wasn't good but workout sessions were good.

I did stack it on top of my own pwo too though haha.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I guess you'd have to, because on its own, ime, it doesn't do much. The species pwo I used however, was a different kettle of fish. I got kind of a "zoned in" feeling whilst training on it and a trippy feeling after. More of a recreational drug experience than a training aid


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few bits arrived today to add to my health stack (recommended by @swole troll)

Vit k2 and curcumin

View attachment IMG_3386.PNG


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 46:*

50mg anadrol took this morning.

Weekend off was a nice rest feeling much better today.

Preworkout: 3g arginine nitrate, 10g citrulline Malate (2:1) and 1 serving warrior rage.

Legs

Squats - 120kg x 5, 137.5kg x 5, *155kg x 10*

Leg press - 325kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 152.5kg 5 sets 12

The session felt good once I got into it and happy with 155kg for 10 reps on squats.

Quick leg pic took during session (I don't take many leg pics)

View attachment IMG_3399.PNG


3900 cals will be hit today also

:thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice wheels man


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


>


 Fck man, you are just as hairy as me,

how long does it take to shave it all off ?

what do you do ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

SimpleLimit said:


> Fck man, you are just as hairy as me,
> 
> how long does it take to shave it all off ?
> 
> what do you do ?


 Haha used to veet mate literally everywhere neck down. Now I just shave with electric razor (well my lass does) and I veet my balls and that haha.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha used to veet mate literally everywhere neck down. Now I just shave with electric razor (well my lass does) and I veet my balls and that haha.


 How do you manage to stay so clean,

I usually shower first to clean my body then shave that s**t off, then shower again but this time scrub the s**t out of my body, still manage to end up with fcking zits everywhere

Looks like a god damn mine field


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

SimpleLimit said:


> How do you manage to stay so clean,
> 
> I usually shower first to clean my body then shave that s**t off, then shower again but this time scrub the s**t out of my body, still manage to end up with fcking zits everywhere
> 
> Looks like a god damn mine field


 Not sure mate I don't get them issues haha. I did when I used to get properly waxed though was horrible for spots.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Ross1991 massive thumbs up for the cm. it came last night along with exceed(intra) and some flavour drops (awful things they are)

So apon waking this morning dont know exactly how much I took as the guide is 2g a couple times a day which is 7 1/2 scoops of this poxy little thing (why the f**k they can't make a 2g scoop I do not know lol) so I used my creatine scoop and took 2.5 scoops of that which at a guess would be around 8g pre along with a 200mg caffeine tab and a extra strong coffe.

then had 3/4 of a scoop of exceed which also has cm in it intra (recommended dose 1/2 a scoop) and f**k me the focus and pump I got was great! Arms felt like they were going to explode by the end and I'm on low cals and a cruise dose so haven't had a good pump in a while!

Good to have such good focus without that stim feeling

nice one mate ;-)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Ross1991 massive thumbs up for the cm. it came last night along with exceed(intra) and some flavour drops (awful things they are)
> 
> dont know exactly how much I took as the guide is 2g a couple times a day which is 7 1/2 scoops of this poxy little thing (why the f**k they can't make a 2g scoop I do not know lol) so I used my creatine scoop and took 2.5 scoops of that which at a guess would be around 8g pre along with a 200mg caffeine tab and a extra strong coffe.
> 
> ...


 Haha yeah mate quite a simple stack but very effective. Like I said I've tried all sorts but nothing is as good as them few ingredients at higher doses.

If you get around to purchasing nitrates you'll have steroid like pumps on top of the cm haha.

:thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha yeah mate quite a simple stack but very effective. Like I said I've tried all sorts but nothing is as good as them few ingredients at higher doses.
> 
> If you get around to purchasing nitrates you'll have steroid like pumps on top of the cm haha.
> 
> :thumb


 Wasn't just the pumps I made small improvements on most lifts and I'm in a deficit!

have you ever thought about running Cailis on cycle? Was having a teacup this morning and it has quite a few benifits!


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Wasn't just the pumps I made small improvements on most lifts and I'm in a deficit!
> 
> have you ever thought about running Cailis on cycle? Was having a teacup this morning and it has quite a few benifits!


 I've been thinking about the benefits of cialis recently aswell mate. Running a small dose while blast and cruising. Main benefit stood out for me was prostate health.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

danb900 said:


> I've been thinking about the benefits of cialis recently aswell mate. Running a small dose while blast and cruising. Main benefit stood out for me was prostate health.


 Also lowers blood pressure and increase no


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wasn't just the pumps I made small improvements on most lifts and I'm in a deficit!
> 
> have you ever thought about running Cailis on cycle? Was having a teacup this morning and it has quite a few benifits!


 Yeah cm has been proven in studies to increase endurance and get more reps and also reduce doms so it's a very good pwo supplement.

Never really looked into it if I'm honest. I took some when I went to benidorm at the end of my last cut. 20mg sd a day, 1mg mt2 a day and 20mg cialis. Very easy to get pumped from the sd and cialis but my dick was throbbing especially with the morning mt2 effects haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah cm has been proven in studies to increase endurance and get more reps and also reduce doms so it's a very good pwo supplement.
> 
> Never really looked into it if I'm honest. I took some when I went to benidorm at the end of my last cut. 20mg sd a day, 1mg mt2 a day and 20mg cialis. Very easy to get pumped from the sd and cialis but my dick was throbbing especially with the morning mt2 effects haha.


 Think it should be run @5-10mg ed for the benifits. Some run it as a daily supplement!


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah cm has been proven in studies to increase endurance and get more reps and also reduce doms so it's a very good pwo supplement.
> 
> Never really looked into it if I'm honest. I took some when I went to benidorm at the end of my last cut. 20mg sd a day, 1mg mt2 a day and 20mg cialis. Very easy to get pumped from the sd and cialis but my dick was throbbing especially with the morning mt2 effects haha.


 Sounds like a good daily supplement stack then lol.

I was thinking of trying a Low dose like 10mg twice a week maybe for the cialis.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

danb900 said:


> Sounds like a good daily supplement stack then lol.
> 
> I was thinking of trying a Low dose like 10mg twice a week maybe for the cialis.


 Yeah supposed to be good for circulation and heart health iirc.

Would have to be a low dose though the constant hardness on and off would do my head in and it's always worse the next day haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 47*

50mg anadrol and 3g arginine nitrate took this morning.

Im feeling tired today quite lethargic and getting more breathless not sure if it's just the recently added body weight and the water retention etc from the anadrol or what. I have been on Oxys for almost 50 days as well though.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150 and 4g citrulline Malate (2:1)

Push day

Bench press - 95kg x 5, 110kg x5, *125kg x 12*

Overhead press - 72.5 kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 87.5kg 3 sets 8

Ez skull crushers - 23kg 3 sets 10

Dips - 10kg 3 sets 8

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Good session and feeling strong. Happy with bench press and overhead press is coming on very well too.

Calories and macros will be hit

All for today


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm no expert man but 50 days on oral is a lot for what I read and on top of that for what I remember you did not have blood test for a long time.

Take car of yourself man, maybe time to drop the oral and do the blood work or at least if you keep the oxy do the blood work to see where you are.

Just my humble opinion. You sound like a nice person, would be sad if something bad was happening man :'(

as far as it goes for your lift, well still looking stron man


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> I'm no expert man but 50 days on oral is a lot for what I read and on top of that for what I remember you did not have blood test for a long time.
> 
> Take car of yourself man, maybe time to drop the oral and do the blood work or at least if you keep the oxy do the blood work to see where you are.
> 
> ...


 Yeah thanks mate. I'm actually debating cutting the cycle a little short (maybe 3-4 weeks) get back to cruising for a little while then get bloods done and see where I'm at.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah thanks mate. I'm actually debating cutting the cycle a little short (maybe 3-4 weeks) get back to cruising for a little while then get bloods done and see where I'm at.


 Agree with the above mate. Although I'm sacking bloods off before my next blast you've been on really for nearly a year at pretty high dosage, even your cruise you used mast

have you booked a donation yet?

Domt mean to harp on but gotta look out for our fellow ukm memeber lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Managed to get some arginine nitrate off the bloke you suggested. had 1 left 100g


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Managed to get some arginine nitrate off the bloke you suggested. had 1 left 100g


 Haven't booked for blood donation yet mate.

I had a bulk before my cut around 13 weeks then holiday got booked so I went into a cut which was was 300mg test 400mg tren for 12 weeks with superdrol chucked in then cruised on test and mast for around 11 weeks and jumped into this one now.

I am gonna cut this cycle shorter though.

Ah that's good mate give it a try I recommend dosing the nitrates earlier - they have a half life of around 7 hours and best taken with food.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Haven't booked for blood donation yet mate.
> 
> I had a bulk before my cut around 13 weeks then holiday got booked so I went into a cut which was was 300mg test 400mg tren for 12 weeks with superdrol chucked in then cruised on test and mast for around 11 weeks and jumped into this one now.
> 
> ...


 Book the donation mate, it costs nothing and could probably donate straight away!

So have 3g of nitrates with breko, then the have on way to gym?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Book the donation mate, it costs nothing and could probably donate straight away!
> 
> So have 3g of nitrates with breko, then the have on way to gym?


 Yeah mate 3g is an effective dose then just dose your citrulline etc 30 mins before like you would a pwo.

Report back on the pumpage :thumb


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Few bits arrived today to add to my health stack (recommended by @swole troll)
> 
> Vit k2 and curcumin
> 
> View attachment 145973


 Isn't the curcumin for joint aid? Interested to know, if you experience any benefits from it, I'm set to buy some K2 as well.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Starz said:


> Isn't the curcumin for joint aid? Interested to know, if you experience any benefits from it, I'm set to buy some K2 as well.


 Inflammation yeah seems good for arthritis and the likes. I do have joint issues so will see how it goes.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

For what it's worth, curcumin should preferably be taken with peper (like in the supplement Ross had) and some fat cause they both make it easier for the body to assimilate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

The ****er cancelled my order, won't have any in for a few months :-(

was well looking forward to trying it's your recommendation I'm loving! I love a pre fix and normally use things like eph or sphinx super t5 but I think I prefer your stack as the is no come down, just feel well focused, strong and pumped


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> The ****er cancelled my order, won't have any in for a few months :-(
> 
> was well looking forward to trying it's your recommendation I'm loving! I love a pre fix and normally use things like eph or sphinx super t5 but I think I prefer your stack as the is no come down, just feel well focused, strong and pumped


 Ahh that's shite. You don't live in Durham do you? I'd drop some off for ya to try haha.

Yeah much better than being all jittery and stimmed up workouts more productive I reckon.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Calories was slightly under yesterday didn't fancy my last meal at all don't think 500 cals down for one day is going to effect anything.

*Day 48*

50mg anadrol taken.

Preworkout - 1 serving warrior rage and 14g citrulline Malate (2:1)

Pull

Deadlifts - 130kg x 5, 150kg x 5, 170kg x 9

Bor - 90kg 3 sets 8

Overhand pull-ups - 5kg 2 sets 8

Ez Bicep curls - 28kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lat raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

3900 cals and macros hit.

*Day 49*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol taken. I'm back on the sd (using up some left over shark labs).

Rest day today so nothing to update really.

Macros and calories will be hit and it's weigh day tomorrow woooo.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Ahh that's shite. You don't live in Durham do you? I'd drop some off for ya to try haha.
> 
> Yeah much better than being all jittery and stimmed up workouts more productive I reckon.


 Lol cheers mate but no im

from Kent :-(


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol cheers mate but no im
> 
> from Kent :-(


 Ah well worth a try on off chance

You could still use Creatine nitrate though i just don't know how much nitrate tolerance really applies as arginine loweres it.

Probably be just as effective and you can take less too.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Few bits arrived today to add to my health stack (recommended by @swole troll)
> 
> Vit k2 and curcumin
> 
> View attachment 145973


 Mine arrived mon too :lol:

Got overly excited for a vitamin supp


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Mine arrived mon too :lol:
> 
> Got overly excited for a vitamin supp


 Yeah we're sad cvnts eh haha


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Mine arrived mon too :lol:
> 
> Got overly excited for a vitamin supp





Ross1991 said:


> Yeah we're sad cvnts eh haha


 wise investment

we put all this s**t into our bodies and for just a few quid can really give back

main thing is to stick with it year round (just like you do with gear! lol)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> wise investment
> 
> we put all this s**t into our bodies and for just a few quid can really give back
> 
> main thing is to stick with it year round (*just like you do with gear! *lol)


 Haha im sorting myself out after this cycle mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 50*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol taken.

Preworkout: 1 serving warrior rage and 14g citrulline Malate (2:1).

Legs

Squats - 127.5kg x 3, 147.5kg x 3, *165kg x 9*

Leg press - 327.5kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 155kg 5 sets 12

Good session and pb on the squat AMRAP set at heaviest weight (matching wave 3 from previous run) yet so I'm happy with that.

Better leg pic felt so pumped from the leg pressing - they've come up a lot recently so I'm not as ashamed of them haha.

View attachment IMG_3460.PNG


Forgot to get weighed this morning so will tomorrow and jabbing 600mg test and 300mg deca tonight.

Calories and macros will be hit today


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> we put all this s**t into our bodies and for just a few quid can really give back
> main thing is to stick with it year round (just like you do with gear! lol)


 well put


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah we're sad cvnts eh haha


 no arguments from me there :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 51*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning. I have no pip from my jabs yesterday so that's a bonus.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150 and 8g citrulline Malate (2:1).

Push

Bench press - 102.5kg x 3, 117.5kg x 3, *132.5kg x 9*

Overhead press - 75kg 3 sets 8

Close grip bench press - 90kg 3 sets 8

EZ skull crushers - 28kg 3 sets 10

Dips - 11.25kg 3 sets 8

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a very good workout, feeling strong and lifts are up so can't complain at all.

I got weighed today as I forgot yesterday and I'm up 0.5 pounds so currently at 14 stone 3.75 pounds as of this morning.

I'm definitely seeing the progress now and very happy with it. Quick comparison from 50 days ago both took first thing for best comparison. Exactly 13 pounds difference.

Day 1

View attachment IMG_2577.JPG


Day 51

View attachment IMG_3475.JPG


I'm going to just up my cals by 100 to a round 4000 and see where I'm at next week.

New rough macros: P 240g, F 120g and C 490g

Its my higher cal day today and be having a fair bit of junk and a few drinks, won't be going mad.

All for today lads


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Very noticeable difference man, delts are popping, should be good to see the kinda shape you'll bring at the end of this bulk.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah decent progress mate, still looking lean too


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Very noticeable difference man, delts are popping, should be good to see the kinda shape you'll bring at the end of this bulk.


 Thanks. I'm cutting the cycle length a little short but hoping I can keep a similar level bf and get a little more size and I'll be happy.



dbol Kid said:


> yeah decent progress mate, still looking lean too


 Thanks mate.

Im finished the anadrol in another 4 days I think.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Progress is looking really good mate stayed nice and lean and can see the size coming.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome work mate! So many hear the word 'bulk' and feel the need to add 3lbs every week and end up a mess! You are doing everything right by the looks of it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking good mate :thumbup1:

With the 531s are you just going for AMRAP on the last sets and then recalculating your 1RM based on those? Just increasing by an arbitrary number doesn't seem right to me, prefer to just go for the AMRAP on the last set of the 531 week and then recalculate my 1RM based on that.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

danb900 said:


> Progress is looking really good mate stayed nice and lean and can see the size coming.


 Yeah I'm happy with progress so far more motivation as well when you're staying reasonable.



TITO said:


> Awesome work mate! So many hear the word 'bulk' and feel the need to add 3lbs every week and end up a mess! You are doing everything right by the looks of it.


 Yeah I did that last time mate looked a mess and didn't gain as much mass as I thought when I finally cut up, was rather disappointed but it's nice not feeling bloated all the time.



I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:
> 
> With the 531s are you just going for AMRAP on the last sets and then recalculating your 1RM based on those? Just increasing by an arbitrary number doesn't seem right to me, prefer to just go for the AMRAP on the last set of the 531 week and then recalculate my 1RM based on that.


 Yeah I thought about it but I haven't increased by what was recommended (5 pounds to bench and 10 pounds to deads and squats). Seemed too little especially with gear and I was smashing the 95% amraps the first time around which put my 1rm much higher.

I actually increased bench by 6kg and squats and deads by 12kg. Purely because I wanted a 140kg bench this run and increased the lower by double the bench.

Ill assess after this run and may go to proper calculations as I'm still within my hypothetical 1rm from calculators (by a reasonable weight).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Good progress, obviously bigger and tbh I think you look leaner too, wish I could do that on deca!


 Im liking deca doesn't seem to be bloating me thought I'd regret not using tren this cycle but can't say I do haha.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I'm happy with progress so far more motivation as well when you're staying reasonable.
> 
> Yeah I did that last time mate looked a mess and didn't gain as much mass as I thought when I finally cut up, was rather disappointed but it's nice not feeling bloated all the time.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, never been a fan of just increasing by an exact number. Even increasing by a percentage is increasing by a number but I've always preferred to train on routines where you progress based on what you've managed, good motivation to push your sets hard :thumbup1:

I don't tend to work off 90% of my 1RM like it suggests either, not on all weeks anyway. Week 1 I work off 90% of it. Then week 2 I work off 95% of it. Then week 3 I just work of my actual 1RM as calculated at the end of the last cycle, so when it gets to the last set I'm literally using 95% of whatever my 1RM was at the end of the last cycle. I've been squeezing around 5-7 reps out of it and then punching it into my spreadsheet and I've got an actual 1RM calculation formula in there, so I punch in my reps and weights and I get a new 1RM calculation for the next cycle and as it stands, I've been increasing most of the lifts by nearly 10% on each lift. Pretty damn good progress so far :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah, never been a fan of just increasing by an exact number. Even increasing by a percentage is increasing by a number but I've always preferred to train on routines where you progress based on what you've managed, good motivation to push your sets hard :thumbup1:
> 
> I don't tend to work off 90% of my 1RM like it suggests either, not on all weeks anyway. Week 1 I work off 90% of it. Then week 2 I work off 95% of it. Then week 3 I just work of my actual 1RM as calculated at the end of the last cycle, so when it gets to the last set I'm literally using 95% of whatever my 1RM was at the end of the last cycle. I've been squeezing around 5-7 reps out of it and then punching it into my spreadsheet and I've got an actual 1RM calculation formula in there, so I punch in my reps and weights and I get a new 1RM calculation for the next cycle and as it stands, I've been increasing most of the lifts by nearly 10% on each lift. Pretty damn good progress so far :thumb


 That sounds good mate I'll have a look after completing this run and see how I'm actually doing as I've never trained for strength as such but I'm enjoying testing myself more than progressive overload and the doms I'm feeling are something else.

Im keeping an eye on my joints as well though, I think I just need more rest days im known for not taking as much rest as I should haha.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> That sounds good mate I'll have a look after completing this run and see how I'm actually doing as I've never trained for strength as such but I'm enjoying testing myself more than progressive overload and the doms I'm feeling are something else.
> 
> Im keeping an eye on my joints as well though, I think I just need more rest days im known for not taking as much rest as I should haha.


 Yeah I was the same mate, just used to push for more reps and then add more weight merely as a progressive overload tool. What I'm doing on these 531s is actually similar to what I've been doing all this time, but I've not barbell benched for ages; didn't really deadlift besides rack pulls; only recently started doing heavy squats again cause I had some knee problems for a while; and never really bothered with BB OHPs either. Just felt the desire to get some big numbers up on the big lifts for some reason lately, I mean looking the part will always be my number 1 priority but recently I just enjoy feeling like some sort of animal the more comments I get lol, so I wanna be able to lift like one as well I suppose 

I find that my joints get a bit achey after a month or two on a split routine. Coming up to a deload soon anyway and then I'm gonna switch to the "Boring But Big 3 month Challenge" 531 template for a while, higher frequency and less volume per muscle which tends to treat my joints a lot better. Basically an upper/lower split, you start each upper day with either bench or OHP and then the lower days are basically just deadlifts and squats, with one session starting as a 531 deadlift and the other session starting with a 531 squat, then you follow up with the other exercise for higher reps. Then some optional calves and abs and go home. So you're still basing each day around 531 on one of the four main lifts, just switching up what you do after it. That's what I like about this 531 stuff, so versatile, you can deload every 7 weeks and switch up your program while still maintaining consistent progress on the big lifts :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah I was the same mate, just used to push for more reps and then add more weight merely as a progressive overload tool. What I'm doing on these 531s is actually similar to what I've been doing all this time, but I've not barbell benched for ages; didn't really deadlift besides rack pulls; only recently started doing heavy squats again cause I had some knee problems for a while; and never really bothered with BB OHPs either. Just felt the desire to get some big numbers up on the big lifts for some reason lately, I mean looking the part will always be my number 1 priority but recently I just enjoy feeling like some sort of animal the more comments I get lol, so I wanna be able to lift like one as well I suppose
> 
> I find that my joints get a bit achey after a month or two on a split routine. Coming up to a deload soon anyway and then I'm gonna switch to the "Boring But Big 3 month Challenge" 531 template for a while, higher frequency and less volume per muscle which tends to treat my joints a lot better. Basically an upper/lower split, you start each upper day with either bench or OHP and then the lower days are basically just deadlifts and squats, with one session starting as a 531 deadlift and the other session starting with a 531 squat, then you follow up with the other exercise for higher reps. Then some optional calves and abs and go home. So you're still basing each day around 531 on one of the four main lifts, just switching up what you do after it. That's what I like about this 531 stuff, so versatile, you can deload every 7 weeks and switch up your program while still maintaining consistent progress on the big lifts :thumbup1:


 I haven't looked at the BBB yet. When I get bored of my current routine I may have a look and switch it up a bit.

Im due a long cruise after this blast so not sure how strength will hold up etc too.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I haven't looked at the BBB yet. When I get bored of my current routine I may have a look and switch it up a bit.
> 
> Im due a long cruise after this blast so not sure how strength will hold up etc too.


 Here's a page about the program for you to bookmark, though really the Sample Workout section is the bit to pay the most attention to since you already know the basics in regards to how to run your 531 exercises. It gives you instructions on how to run the "assistance" work but honestly, just do whatever you wanna do with the exercises in terms of sets/reps really. https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/boring-but-big-3-month-challenge

Or rather than reading through the whole thing, in short your routine would be:

Day 1: Upper

OHP 531

Chest

Pulldowns

Rear delts

Bis

Tris

Day 2: Lower

Deads 531

Squats

Calves

Abs

Day 3: (rest)

Day 4: Upper

Bench 531

Shoulders

Rows

Rear delts

Bis

Tris

Day 5: Lower

Squats 531

Deads

Calves

Abs

Day 6-7: (rest)

So yeah, you start with your 531 exercise and then do everything else with your moderate or high reps, whatever you wanna do with them.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Here's a page about the program for you to bookmark, though really the Sample Workout section is the bit to pay the most attention to since you already know the basics in regards to how to run your 531 exercises. It gives you instructions on how to run the "assistance" work but honestly, just do whatever you wanna do with the exercises in terms of sets/reps really. https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/boring-but-big-3-month-challenge
> 
> Or rather than reading through the whole thing, in short your routine would be:
> 
> ...


 That looks pretty damn good. Basic and get your strength work in but still cover hypertrophy!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TITO said:


> That looks pretty damn good. Basic and get your strength work in but still cover hypertrophy!


 Yeah mate, as I said in one of my other posts, 531 is extremely versatile. Each day, you do 531 on ONE of the four big lifts at the start of your workout - so you've got your bench day, squat day, OHP day and deadlift day. If you just wanna focus on strength and that's it, you can just go in, do your strength work, a little assistance work and GTFO. If you wanna bro-split it, you can do that - bench press day can be something like chest & bis; squat day, obviously legs; OHP day is shoulders and tris; and deadlift day is back day. You can do away with the OHP day if you're not that bothered about them and do a PPL split with bench on push day, deads on pull day and squats on leg day, pretty much like @Ross1991 has been doing and like I've also been doing since I'm only training 3 days a week atm. You can do an upper/lower like I detailed above, since you're still starting with one of the four different lifts on each of the days.

So yeah, the possibilities are numerous. You just start with your strength work for your first exercise, then the rest of the workout you do whatever you want for hypertrophy :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Here's a page about the program for you to bookmark, though really the Sample Workout section is the bit to pay the most attention to since you already know the basics in regards to how to run your 531 exercises. It gives you instructions on how to run the "assistance" work but honestly, just do whatever you wanna do with the exercises in terms of sets/reps really. https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/boring-but-big-3-month-challenge
> 
> Or rather than reading through the whole thing, in short your routine would be:
> 
> ...


 What kind of rep range and weight would you be working with after the 531 lift?

Ie first lower deads for 531 will hit me hard especially back pumps from orals and that. Wondering what kind of rep range you'd follow with the squats ect.

i tend to stick to 8 reps for compound and 10 for isolations (except delts and leg press they're a little higher).


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> What kind of rep range and weight would you be working with after the 531 lift?
> 
> Ie first lower deads for 531 will hit me hard especially back pumps from orals and that. Wondering what kind of rep range you'd follow with the squats ect.
> 
> i tend to stick to 8 reps for compound and 10 for isolations (except delts and leg press they're a little higher).


 Pretty much anything moderate-light, really, so yeah, 8-10 is fine, Wendler recommends sets of 10 :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 52*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol taken this morning.

Im feeling ok today just quite tired didn't fancy a workout but I got it done anyway.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150, 1 serving full as f**k and 2g citrulline Malate (2;1)

Pull

Deadlifts - 140kg x 3, 160kg x 3, 180kg x 7

Bent over rows - 92.5kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - bw 3 sets 8

Ez bicep curls - 29.2kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a productive session, was too pumped from the workout could barely curl haha.

Calories and macros will be off today haven't had the will to make my usual food so be a little junk on top of my usual. Should be back to it tomorrow.


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 52*
> 
> Pull
> 
> Deadlifts - 140kg x 3, 160kg x 3, 180kg x 7


 Wow, you absolutely smashed that last set on on the Wendlers :thumb love it when that happens, laughing in the face of 3 reps.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah mate, as I said in one of my other posts, 531 is extremely versatile. Each day, you do 531 on ONE of the four big lifts at the start of your workout - so you've got your bench day, squat day, OHP day and deadlift day. If you just wanna focus on strength and that's it, you can just go in, do your strength work, a little assistance work and GTFO. If you wanna bro-split it, you can do that - bench press day can be something like chest & bis; squat day, obviously legs; OHP day is shoulders and tris; and deadlift day is back day. You can do away with the OHP day if you're not that bothered about them and do a PPL split with bench on push day, deads on pull day and squats on leg day, pretty much like @Ross1991 has been doing and like I've also been doing since I'm only training 3 days a week atm. You can do an upper/lower like I detailed above, since you're still starting with one of the four different lifts on each of the days.
> 
> So yeah, the possibilities are numerous. You just start with your strength work for your first exercise, then the rest of the workout you do whatever you want for hypertrophy :thumbup1:


 Sounds awesome mate! I like how it's less exercises also so you can get in and out in 45 min to an hour. I'm zapped for time atm. How are u finding 3 x week training as opposed to 4/5? You cruising or blasting atm? Just wondering if still gain training less

sorry to hijack Ross!!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TITO said:


> Sounds awesome mate! I like how it's less exercises also so you can get in and out in 45 min to an hour. I'm zapped for time atm. How are u finding 3 x week training as opposed to 4/5? You cruising or blasting atm? Just wondering if still gain training less
> 
> sorry to hijack Ross!!!


 Yeah that's the good thing as well, you could even just go in and do your 531 and be out within 15 minutes if you're pressed for time or tired, just a maintenance workout.

I'm cruising ATM but strength is going up still! Probably where I've not barbell benched or deadlifted for ages and I'm building neurological patterns again as well though, I'll be looking at 4 days a week on next blast as always anyway. You can always do the PPL with the PP on consecutive days anyhow and be working on a 5 day rotation or whatever.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBishi said:


> Wow, you absolutely smashed that last set on on the Wendlers :thumb love it when that happens, laughing in the face of 3 reps.


 Yeah still doing well. It will be wave 3 this next week so I'm curious how strength holds up. I also use mtren preworkout for my heaviest 3 sessions so will see how that goes haha.



TITO said:


> Sounds awesome mate! I like how it's less exercises also so you can get in and out in 45 min to an hour. I'm zapped for time atm. How are u finding 3 x week training as opposed to 4/5? You cruising or blasting atm? Just wondering if still gain training less
> 
> sorry to hijack Ross!!!


 No worries mate chat away haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah that's the good thing as well, you could even just go in and do your 531 and be out within 15 minutes if you're pressed for time or tired, just a maintenance workout.
> 
> I'm cruising ATM but strength is going up still! Probably where I've not barbell benched or deadlifted for ages and I'm building neurological patterns again as well though, I'll be looking at 4 days a week on next blast as always anyway. You can always do the PPL with the PP on consecutive days anyhow and be working on a 5 day rotation or whatever.


 I'm thinking of switching to a 4 day similar to what you mentioned yesterday especially on cruise.

Ive been following legs push pull off at the moment, gives legs a little break before hitting deads and can usually get the 3 sessions in before a rest but I am feeling a little beat up if I'm honest so might look at switching to a 4 day and add in the ohp 531, gives me 3 rest days a week rather than 1 or max 2 and hitting everything twice a week also.


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah that's the good thing as well, you could even just go in and do your 531 and be out within 15 minutes if you're pressed for time or tired, just a maintenance workout.


 That's exactly what I did the last few months whilst cutting on my cruise.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm thinking of switching to a 4 day similar to what you mentioned yesterday especially on cruise.
> 
> Ive been following legs push pull off at the moment, gives legs a little break before hitting deads and can usually get the 3 sessions in before a rest but I am feeling a little beat up if I'm honest so might look at switching to a 4 day and add in the ohp 531, gives me 3 rest days a week rather than 1 or max 2 and hitting everything twice a week also.


 Yeah I've always loved upper/lowers so it's right up my street anyway, but it looks good to me. Just noticed I made a minor mistake in the one I wrote out, though, which I've edited - I put pulldowns and rows in both sessions, whereas you're supposed to do pulldowns in the first upper session and then rows in the second one and so on. Deadlifts on the lower day of course also work the whole back so plenty of back work there that way anyway :thumbup1:

Fair enough, yeah seems like an aggressive approach there! ATM I'm basically training every other day with push/off/pull/off/legs/off so I get 3-4 rest days a week while I'm cruising, but if I was on a cycle I'd be training push/pull/off/legs/off which would be 2-3 rest days a week. But yeah, fitting two uppers and lowers into a week is a nice routine, hitting each muscle twice a week with manageable volume and getting a good few rest days in the process - could even give yourself 3-4 rest days a week training every other day, I used to do this in my earlier days actually when I first started upper/lowers and made great gains still. You can even be a tad more aggressive with it on-cycle and train lower/upper/off repeat so you hit each muscle group every 3 days on the dot, while still getting 2-3 rest days a week.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

MrBishi said:


> That's exactly what I did the last few months whilst cutting on my cruise.


 I've yet to cut on 531 as it happens. Reckon I'll just stick with the week 1 weights with the sets of 5 through the duration of the cut (normally aggressive mini-cuts for just a few weeks on a cruise anyway) and then for the rest of the exercises go with light weights and high volume, as I always do when I'm cutting since it tends to work well for me (usually stick with Vince Gironda methods, works nicely on an upper/lower styled split). Should help me maintain some strength as well as burn a load of calories and the volume helps me maintain mass from pass experience :thumbup1:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah mate, as I said in one of my other posts, 531 is extremely versatile. Each day, you do 531 on ONE of the four big lifts at the start of your workout - so you've got your bench day, squat day, OHP day and deadlift day. If you just wanna focus on strength and that's it, you can just go in, do your strength work, a little assistance work and GTFO. If you wanna bro-split it, you can do that - bench press day can be something like chest & bis; squat day, obviously legs; OHP day is shoulders and tris; and deadlift day is back day. You can do away with the OHP day if you're not that bothered about them and do a PPL split with bench on push day, deads on pull day and squats on leg day, pretty much like @Ross1991 has been doing and like I've also been doing since *I'm only training 3 days a week atm*. You can do an upper/lower like I detailed above, since you're still starting with one of the four different lifts on each of the days.
> 
> So yeah, the possibilities are numerous. You just start with your strength work for your first exercise, then the rest of the workout you do whatever you want for hypertrophy :thumbup1:


 Whats your split look like for your three training days then?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 53*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning.

Not a lot to update it's a rest day today, joints are a little sore and feeling some bad doms.

It's my heaviest week this week so I'm looking forward to pbs on the main lifts.

Diet is back on track today so 4000 cals and rough macros will be hit.

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 53*
> 
> 50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Is 10mg sd a worth while dose? And how come you're back on it, how long you running them and the Oxys for?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Is 10mg sd a worth while dose? And how come you're back on it, how long you running them and the Oxys for?


 Yeah 10mg has some effects for sure, just using up some shark labs sd I have laying around.

I have 2 days of Oxys left mate then I'm moving onto triumph superdrol haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah 10mg has some effects for sure, just using up some shark labs sd I have laying around.
> 
> I have 2 days of Oxys left mate then I'm moving onto triumph superdrol haha.


 What at 10mg ed or you upping dose? How long you gonna continue that for?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What at 10mg ed or you upping dose? How long you gonna continue that for?


 Nah 20mg in the am same as I'd dose 50mg Oxys and 7 weeks.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Nah 20mg in the am same as I'd dose 50mg Oxys and 7 weeks.


 I agree that how toxic orals are is a bit over hyped but you not a little worried about 12odd weeks on 2 of the harshest orals + mtren every now and then???

Also I thought sd wasn't that effective after 3-4 weeks or is that bolloks???


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I agree that how toxic orals are is a bit over hyped but you not a little worried about 12odd weeks on 2 of the harshest orals + mtren every now and then???
> 
> Also I thought sd wasn't that effective after 3-4 weeks or is that bolloks???


 Nah I'm not if my appetite starts going completely and I'm feeling lethargic etc I'll stop.

Ive never ran it over 25 days more an experiment.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Nah I'm not if my appetite starts going completely and I'm feeling lethargic etc I'll stop.
> 
> Ive never ran it over 25 days more an experiment.


 Not 100% but i think I remember @sen running winni for a very long time either last summer or the one before and he started going a little jaundice and struggling to get up!! Correct me if I'm wrong sen but 12 weeks of Oxy/sd/mtren seems a lot and don't wanna see him f**ked


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Not 100% but i think I remember @sen running winni for a very long time either last summer or the one before and he started going a little jaundice and struggling to get up!! Correct me if I'm wrong sen but 12 weeks of Oxy/sd/mtren seems a lot and don't wanna see him f**ked


 Ah yeah thanks I understand the concern but so far I'm feeling fine. Appetite is fine and im less lethargic than I was a few weeks ago, if it suddenly changes I will be stopping.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Whats your split look like for your three training days then?


 Just PPL mate. Specifically:

PUSH

Bench 531

Incline dumbbell bench

Pec deck

Arnold presses

Cable laterals

Skullcrushers

Overhead cable extensions

PULL

Deadlifts 531

Pulldowns

V-grip cable rows

Dumbbell Pendlay rows

Barbell curls

Rope curls

LEGS

Squats 531

Leg press

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Standing calf raises

Seated calf raises


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha used to veet mate literally everywhere neck down. Now I just shave with electric razor (well my lass does) and I veet my balls and that haha.


 Just picked up a bottle of Veet,

Mate, do you got balls of steel or something ? cause I sure as hell cant use that scrape thing down there,


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

SimpleLimit said:


> Just picked up a bottle of Veet,
> 
> Mate, do you got balls of steel or something ? cause I sure as hell cant use that scrape thing down there,


 Haha stretch and scrape. :thumb

If you leave it on long enough though you can literally pull them out in the shower painless or a scrub with a flannel.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha stretch and scrape. :thumb
> 
> If you leave it on long enough though you can literally pull them out in the shower painless or a scrub with a flannel.


 I'll probably end up castrating myself somehow using that scrape thingy lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> So it's suitable for the sack then? Just standard veet? I'm having a body shave this sunday in preparation for my long blast into 2018, never dared use veet on my nuts (I had read it sets them on fire).


 Perfectly fine mate but that's only my experience. Both the sensitive and non sensitive ive used and no issues.


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Just PPL mate. Specifically:
> 
> PUSH
> 
> ...


 Can you explain the 531 to me? Is this a good plan to follow with being natural? What sort of sets and reps?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Scottsbb said:


> Can you explain the 531 to me? Is this a good plan to follow with being natural? What sort of sets and reps?


 You can follow it as a natural, definitely. Each day is based around a lift and you can work the rest of the routine how you like, the upper/lower I posted above is a good option for a natty.

https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/531-how-to-build-pure-strength

Also for @Ross1991 and others that liked the idea of a 531 upper/lower I also wrote up a different split based on a more normal upper/lower, with proper volume per muscle in most cases rather than 1-2 exercises per week and not squatting & deadlifting in the same session twice a week.

UPPER 1

Bench 531

Crossovers 12-15 reps

Dumbbell OHP 6-10

Close grip pulldowns 6-10

Wide grip rows 6-10

Shrugs 8-12

Skullcrushers 6-10

Rope curls 10-12

LOWER 1

Squats 531

Leg presses 8-10

Lying leg curls 8-10

Standing calves 10-12

Seated calves 12-15

UPPER 2

OHP 531

Incline DB press 6-10

Lateral raises 12-15

Wide pulldowns 10-12

Close grip rows 6-10

Rear delts 12-15

Barbell curls 6-10

Overhead extensions 10-12

LOWER 2

Deadlifts 531

Leg extensions 12-15

Seated leg curls 12-15

Standing calves 10-12

Seated calves 15-20

Anyway, anyone else who has a question PM me, Ross' thread is getting spammed the f**k out of, here :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> You can follow it as a natural, definitely. Each day is based around a lift and you can work the rest of the routine how you like, the upper/lower I posted above is a good option for a natty.
> 
> https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/531-how-to-build-pure-strength
> 
> ...


 My journal has turned to 531 options and genital hair removal haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 54*

50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning.

Feeling alright today. First of my 3 heaviest sessions.

Preworkout: 1mg mtren, 14g citrulline Malate and 1 serving warrior rage

Legs:

Squats: 137.5kg x 5, 155kg x 3, *175kg x 7*

Leg press: 330kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises: 157.5kg 5 sets 12

Very good session and a new personal best on squats, other lifts also up so all good.

@Abc987 I think I'm gonna take your advice and drop the orals for a little time, my last day of Oxys tomorrow then I'm gonna leave the superdrol for a bit (debating it anyway).

Im feeling ok appetite wise but just walking around even, the lower back pumps are getting bad it's making me irritable haha.

Calories and macros will be hit.

All for today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 54*
> 
> 50mg anadrol and 10mg superdrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Think it's a wise decision mate. You have a great physique and are still gaining weight and lifts still going up so a little break will do you good. If your that bothered I'd maybe raise the oils if you stall!!!

i know I keep banging on but go donate also. It will take 5mins to book and an hour of your time. Costs nothing either but at least that way you're trying to stay healthyish lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Think it's a wise decision mate. You have a great physique and are still gaining weight and lifts still going up so a little break will do you good. If your that bothered I'd maybe raise the oils if you stall!!!
> 
> i know I keep banging on but go donate also. It will take 5mins to book and an hour of your time. Costs nothing either but at least that way you're trying to stay healthyish lol.


 Yeah I'll see mate I don't plan on being on much longer actually. I know I planned this for 18 weeks but it may be more like 12.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I've yet to cut on 531 as it happens. Reckon I'll just stick with the week 1 weights with the sets of 5 through the duration of the cut (normally aggressive mini-cuts for just a few weeks on a cruise anyway) and then for the rest of the exercises go with light weights and high volume, as I always do when I'm cutting since it tends to work well for me (usually stick with Vince Gironda methods, works nicely on an upper/lower styled split). Should help me maintain some strength as well as burn a load of calories and the volume helps me maintain mass from pass experience :thumbup1:


 depends how aggressive you cut mate

ive managed to successfully drop body weight on 531 whilst progressing (a little) by trimming back majority of the assistance (stip down to 1-2 accessory lifts per day) increasing the frequency to twice weekly muscle stimulus if im not already and not doing any AMRAP's, just hitting the minimum required reps

id also be inclined to deload a bit less, maybe once every 3-4 cycles, i know sounds counter productive but for me personally i find i just come back weaker after a deload when the weight isnt aggressively climbing, probably because its all neural adaptation once in a deficit so any kind of break just interrupts it and you regress


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> My journal has turned to 531 options and genital hair removal haha.


 ill whip over t nation and message Jim, see if we can get him in here.

also after reading through the last week or so i noticed how long you been on orals, not excessive but man i dont know how you do it, my liver's a little bitch, im so lethargic and sleeping 16 hours per day through naps and lie ins after ive been on drol for just 3 weeks

plus have to force feed myself


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> ill whip over t nation and message Jim, see if we can get him in here.
> 
> also after whipping through the last week or so i noticed how long you been on orals, not excessive but man i dont know how you do it, my liver's a little bitch, im so lethargic and sleeping 16 hours per day through naps and lie ins after ive been on drol for just 3 weeks
> 
> plus have to force feed myself


 My issue is I have no issue haha. My only problem is lower back aching when walking around for a little time it gets annoying and irritates me.

Actual appetite is fine and not lethargic.

Been on 50mg anadrol for 54 days and 10mg superdrol first 25 days and last 3-4 days and occasional mtren use.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> My issue is I have no issue haha. My only problem is lower back aching when walking around for a little time it gets annoying and irritates me.
> 
> Actual appetite is fine and not lethargic.
> 
> Been on 50mg anadrol for 54 days and 10mg superdrol first 25 days and last 3-4 days and occasional mtren use.


 yikes thats quite a liver thrashing stack

how long you plan to keep the orals up?

tried taurine? suppose to help with low back pumps

weirdly the only thing that got me in that regard was tbol

dbol, drol, var, msten, superdrol i had nothing but tbol gave me absolutely savage back pumps to the point i couldnt load up the squat rack without laying down on a bench in between putting on each plate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> yikes thats quite a liver thrashing stack
> 
> how long you plan to keep the orals up?
> 
> ...


 Well I planned to run triumph sd for 50 days after tomorrow (last day of Oxys tomorrow) but thinking I'm gonna take a break haha.

Ah my back pumps aren't that bad just walking around I get a dull ache.

Taurine never did anything in the past so haven't bothered to invest in any.


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry for my ignorance but when. You do 5 3 1 are you doing 5 reps then 3 reps once then 1 rep as many times until failure?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BioSynth said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but when. You do 5 3 1 are you doing 5 reps then 3 reps once then 1 rep as many times until failure?


 Yeah wave 3 is 5 reps at 75%, 3 reps at 85% then AMRAP set at 95%.


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers. 7x95% is impressive!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

your lifts are going up so fast :jaw:

Man you are a beast, congrats for all your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Well I planned to run triumph sd for 50 days after tomorrow (last day of Oxys tomorrow) but thinking I'm gonna take a break haha.
> 
> Ah my back pumps aren't that bad just walking around I get a dull ache.
> 
> Taurine never did anything in the past so haven't bothered to invest in any.


 I ran oxys for 50 days and felt fine, would have run for longer but there was only 50 in a pot. Superdrol on the other hand, felt like s**t within 2 weeks and stopped, still have a load left. Oxys did flare up my nipples a bit though, that was about 4/5 weeks in.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I ran oxys for 50 days and felt fine, would have run for longer but there was only 50 in a pot. Superdrol on the other hand, felt like s**t within 2 weeks and stopped, still have a load left. Oxys did flare up my nipples a bit though, that was about 4/5 weeks in.


 I feel the same with Oxys mate first time running them and if I had more id have ran for longer but wasn't sure how it would agree with me.

I don't think I'll be able to run sd for as long despite only 20mg but it's an experiment I think Oxys will be my go to oral for future cycles.

ive had zero flare up and running no ai I seem immune to physical e2 sides in that sense haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> your lifts are going up so fast :jaw:
> 
> Man you are a beast, congrats for all your progress :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate. I'm trying haha

*Day 55*

50mg anadrol and 20mg triumph superdrol took this morning. It was my last day of anadrol today so I'm jumping on the superdrol at 20mg ed.

Im cutting this blast much shorter than I thought so I'm adding what I can for now, if I start feeling bad I'll stop the orals.

Im feeling ok today I've had a little bug yesterday and today stomach isn't quite right my lass has been the same so assuming that's it.

Preworkout: 1mg mtren, 1 serving 5150 and 8g citrulline Malate (2:1)

Push

Bench press - 110kg x 5, 125kg x 3, *140kg x 5*

Overhead press - 77.5kg 1 set 8, 2 sets 6

Close grip bench press - 92.5kg 3 sets 8

EZ skull crushers - 28kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was my heaviest push day this run and pb on bench press 3 plates a side so very happy with it. I've pulled my right pec slightly on outer side so rest of workout was affected, I skipped dips because of it.

Pic post workout with some pumps

View attachment IMG_3578.PNG


Calories will be hit

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I feel the same with Oxys mate first time running them and if I had more id have ran for longer but wasn't sure how it would agree with me.
> 
> I don't think I'll be able to run sd for as long despite only 20mg but it's an experiment I think Oxys will be my go to oral for future cycles.
> 
> ive had zero flare up and running no ai I seem immune to physical e2 sides in that sense haha.


 You wouldn't believe Superdrol is just a methylated version of masteron, would you?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sen said:


> You wouldn't believe Superdrol is just a methylated version of masteron, would you?


 Nope haha.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

seems that someone bench my squat out there lol :whistling:

awesome man and your shape is always on point :cool2:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm trying haha
> 
> *Day 55*
> 
> ...


 excellent work on the bench mate


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

3 plates for reps mate nice work #goals


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> excellent work on the bench mate





Sphinkter said:


> 3 plates for reps mate nice work #goals


 Thanks lads. Just nice to say you can bench 3 plates haha.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks lads. Just nice to say you can bench 3 plates haha.


 you got an extra rep on me at my strongest and i was at 160kg 1rm at the time

so you can bench over 3.5 plates


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> you got an extra rep on me at my strongest and i was at 160kg 1rm at the time
> 
> so you can bench over 3.5 plates


 Ahh that's good to know haha, hypothetical speaking anyway. It took 3 attempts to unrack it but I was ok after that and initial first rep (I didn't count the first rep).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Quick update lads

*Day 56*

20mg superdrol taken.

Bad day today just felt really down in general and couldn't be bothered with anything, sacked diet off only consumed about 2500 calories.

It was a rest day anyway, my right pec is also sore from my last push session I've definitely pulled it slightly so definitely best to take it easy.

I get these days from time to time.

*Day 57*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

Totally different to yesterday feel a lot better in myself just a little tired as I didn't sleep much.

Decided to get a quick session in tonight as it's my heaviest pull day for 531.

Preworkout: 1mg m tren, 1 serving warrior rage and 12g citrulline Malate (2:1).

Pull

Deadlifts - 150kg x 5, 170kg x 3, *190kg x 6*

Ez bicep curls - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

It was a short session I just mainly wanted to get the deadlifts done and just finish with some curls so I don't agrivate my chest. Happy with the deadlifts - yet another pb :thumb

4000 cals and macros will be hit

All for today


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice lifts mate


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice journal mate, how you finding the wendlers? Im hoping to start it myself to add some strength, i followed your ppl and have really enjoyed it!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottsbb said:


> Nice lifts mate


 Thanks mate.



c4nsy said:


> Nice journal mate, how you finding the wendlers? Im hoping to start it myself to add some strength, i followed your ppl and have really enjoyed it!


 I'm liking the 531 so far mate nice to get some better lifts going.

Ah you following my routine or just ppl in general? I'm still liking what I'm doing it's worked for over the past year.

Im debating switching to an upper/lower in the future and aim for 4 days a week including an ohp focus day but I'm not sure yet :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 58*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

Not a lot to update slept well and my pec is a fair bit better it's a rest day and be eating a fair bit of junk.

Ive finished my second run of 531 now so I'm debating a deload this next week.

All for today


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I'm liking the 531 so far mate nice to get some better lifts going.
> 
> ...


 Yeah been following your routine, first time ive done ppl. I was doing upper/lower before and would defo recommend. Im starting to eat in a surplus as of next week so was thinking of starting a new routine, start fresh. Im not 100% sure how 531 works so need to do some reading.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

What's your food philosophy mate? Standard 1g protein per pound, +500 cal surplus or defecit? (sorry idk if you've already outlined your diet I've read mainly the back end of this log).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> What's your food philosophy mate? Standard 1g protein per pound, +500 cal surplus or defecit? (sorry idk if you've already outlined your diet I've read mainly the back end of this log).


 1.2g protein a pound as standard. 300-400 surplus adjust when weight stalls really.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 58*
> 
> 20mg superdrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 I see you chose to carry on with the sdrol , lol

im going back on. Gonna jab tonight and start sd tomorrow for first time :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I see you chose to carry on with the sdrol , lol
> 
> im going back on. Gonna jab tonight and start sd tomorrow for first time :thumb


 Yeah mate couldn't resist. I'm cutting cycle much shorter than 18 weeks so just putting it in for now.

Strangely my lower back aching has gone, not sure if it was just with been on Oxys for 8 weeks and having more water retention or what.

Haha very nice mate what you running?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah mate couldn't resist. I'm cutting cycle much shorter than 18 weeks so just putting it in for now.
> 
> Strangely my lower back aching has gone, not sure if it was just with been on Oxys for 8 weeks and having more water retention or what.
> 
> Haha very nice mate what you running?


 Well I wasn't supposed to be going back on for another couple of weeks but that would of interfered with xmas and a lot of boozing through December. I was out last night on the piss (went to the groves fight) and now have 3-4 weeks with no drink so though perfect opportunity to get the sdrol in lol. And will get bloods done after xmas. I donated about3 weeks ago so should be ok there

cycle. I've changed my mind so much but now just thought f**k it as they're short esters I'm gonna go for original plan

test e 300 sis .5 m/w/f

tren a 125 triumph 1ml m/w/f

npp sphinx 1m m/w/f

sdrol triumph 20mg split (if they split ok) am/pm for few days then 20mg am 10mg pm for around 3 weeks if I'm ok with 20

the above might change though. I always go around 1g -1.2g and was just gonna go npp and save the tren but why not try both. If I don't like it I'll drop the tren and up test and npp. I also have some winni that I may add in at 25mg after sdrol. And run until I'm out of oil which will be just before xmas depending on dosage. As I do tend to change things up


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well I wasn't supposed to be going back on for another couple of weeks but that would of interfered with xmas and a lot of boozing through December. I was out last night on the piss (went to the groves fight) and now have 3-4 weeks with no drink so though perfect opportunity to get the sdrol in lol. And will get bloods done after xmas. I donated about3 weeks ago so should be ok there
> 
> cycle. I've changed my mind so much but now just thought f**k it as they're short esters I'm gonna go for original plan
> 
> ...


 Sounds good mate the sd should split easily as they have scores. I'm just taking 20mg first thing still feeling full despite coming off the Oxys so the sd should get going haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Sounds good mate the sd should split easily as they have scores. I'm just taking 20mg first thing still feeling full despite coming off the Oxys so the sd should get going haha.


 I've been on a low cal/carb diet for about 6 weeks now mon-fri then eat what I want sat/sun to a certain extent, so start of the week in gym I'm fine but come fri and Saturday morning I'm pretty burnt out.

itll be nice to eat a little excess and have a bit more energy, just gotta keep it sensible and not chase scales adding loads of fat. Just hope I'm ok on sdrol lol

i added 4lbs of water eating and boozing last night and I'm gonna eat a lot today to give me a good start tomorrow then from tomorrow get strict but have about 300cals a day more than my usual non-fri


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> 1.2g protein a pound as standard. 300-400 surplus adjust when weight stalls really.


 Do you spread your carbs throughout the day or do you focus them around PRE/PWO?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Do you spread your carbs throughout the day or do you focus them around PRE/PWO?


 Any time of the day mate I don't specifically aim for pre or pwo.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've been on a low cal/carb diet for about 6 weeks now mon-fri then eat what I want sat/sun to a certain extent, so start of the week in gym I'm fine but come fri and Saturday morning I'm pretty burnt out.
> 
> itll be nice to eat a little excess and have a bit more energy, just gotta keep it sensible and not chase scales adding loads of fat. Just hope I'm ok on sdrol lol
> 
> i added 4lbs of water eating and boozing last night and I'm gonna eat a lot today to give me a good start tomorrow then from tomorrow get strict but have about 300cals a day more than my usual non-fri


 Best way mate no need to over eat just assess weight and add little calories when you need to, best way to retain a decent condition - also keeps you more motivated as you tend to see the size more when you still have abs and the likes.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Any time of the day mate I don't specifically aim for pre or pwo.


 Cheers mate, use to centre around PRE/PWO but like you it's coming to the point I'm on 400+ carbs. Having 100g+ carbs PRE would make me want to have a kip lol.

I'm planning to run SD on my next cycle. Haven't touched the stuff in years bit remember the stuff turned me into he-man. Remember picking up weights I usually trained with and thinking s**t feels 10kg lighter lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Cheers mate, use to centre around PRE/PWO but like you it's coming to the point I'm on 400+ carbs. Having 100g+ carbs PRE would make me want to have a kip lol.
> 
> I'm planning to run SD on my next cycle. Haven't touched the stuff in years bit remember the stuff turned me into he-man. Remember picking up weights I usually trained with and thinking s**t feels 10kg lighter lol


 Yeah I don't feel it's necessary myself to bash loads of carbs in pre workout performance doesn't seem to change for me either.

I do like superdrol but I must say I loved using Oxys and I didn't even bloat that much either compared to what people usually say - suppose diet is quite clean minus the weekend though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 59*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

Feeling good today chest feels so much better so I'm glad I haven't done any serious damage.

I did debate a deload but I'm going for a third 531 run. I will definitely deload after this though :whistling: . I was hitting the last amrap sets well and reps were still decent so swayed me to go again.

Preworkout: 1 serving warrior rage and 12g citrulline Malate (2:1).

Legs:

Squats - 125kg x 5, 145kg x 5, *165kg x 10*

Leg press - 331.25kg 5 sets 12

Calf raises - 160kg 5 sets 12

Very good session and happy with 10 reps on the first amrap set. Other lifts also up I'm starting to run out of weight for the leg press need to invest in more plates soon.

Calories be hit today.

All for today lads


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 59*
> 
> 20mg superdrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Good lifts bud, What you done to your chest ??


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Good lifts bud, What you done to your chest ??


 Thanks mate. Pulled my right pec slightly on my last bench session other day on heaviest day.

It must have been a form issue as I pulled it benching 125kg yet still got the 140kg I wanted. Just been trying not to agrivate it last few days and it seems to have settled down.

Supposed to be bench day today but I might leave it another day.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate. Pulled my right pec slightly on my last bench session other day on heaviest day.
> 
> It must have been a form issue as I pulled it benching 125kg yet still got the 140kg I wanted. Just been trying not to agrivate it last few days and it seems to have settled down.
> 
> Supposed to be bench day today but I might leave it another day.


 I'd leave it another week mate as be compromised. Last thing u want is to rip something


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Strong lift as always buddy 

+1 with arcticfox, your progression is amazing, one week will not do much on your bench so leave it there and take a rest on this pec, I do not want to see your thread go to ashes mate, take care of yourself and have a nice week.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> I'd leave it another week mate as be compromised. Last thing u want is to rip something





Uryens said:


> Strong lift as always buddy
> 
> +1 with arcticfox, your progression is amazing, one week will not do much on your bench so leave it there and take a rest on this pec, I do not want to see your thread go to ashes mate, take care of yourself and have a nice week.


 I'll try lads. I absolutely hate taking sessions off especially when I'm blasting and cycles getting cut short haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 60*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

Its a rest day today so not much up update, feelings bad doms from yesterday's legs day - very nice feeling.

Just going to try hit my calories and take it easy.

All for today


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Rest easy bud


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 60*
> 
> 20mg superdrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Same boat mate, done something to left delt, halfway through blast and really hate resting lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So yesterdays diet didn't go as planned ended up not eating much at all just wasn't all that hungry and took it easy consumed around 2500 calories.

*Day 61*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

Today feeling better appetite wise think yesterday was just another off day.

I can afford to slack now and then but it doesn't make me feel good so I'm getting back to it today.

My chest is fine now - I didnt plan a workout as such but did a bit of light work to see and all is ok.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150 and 6g citrulline Malate (2:1).

Push day

Bench press - 100kg x 5, 115kg x 5, 130kg x 9

Overhead press - 80kg x 8, 80kg 2 sets 5

Close grip bench press - 95kg 2 sets 8

Ez skull crushers - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Session was a little short but I didn't really plan on doing it but pretty happy with it, little disappointed with 9 reps on 130kg bench was hoping for double figures but I can't complain it's more than I needed.

I'm definitely feeling the difference from dropping the Oxys, strength is down a bit. Still feeling just as full on the sd and a slightly drier look already so will see how it compares in a week or so strength wise.

I got a feeling Oxys just agree with me better, but this will give me the comparison I want for future cycles.

I am looking into switching up my routine a little, still want to keep the 531 on main lifts but might look at devising a new routine.

All for today.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> So yesterdays diet didn't go as planned ended up not eating much at all just wasn't all that hungry and took it easy consumed around 2500 calories.
> 
> *Day 61*
> 
> ...


 What u thinking for routine mate?

im sometimes like that diet wise, the heavier I get the more I struggle getting all the calories in. Think I prefer dieting than stuffed all the time!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> What u thinking for routine mate?
> 
> im sometimes like that diet wise, the heavier I get the more I struggle getting all the calories in. Think I prefer dieting than stuffed all the time!


 Yeah I have my off days mate they aren't all that often and key is not to get in a rutt with it so it's why I force myself to back to it haha.

Im thinking of an upper/lower routine for 4 days a week Im going to have a think :thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> My chest is fine now - I didnt plan a workout as such but did a bit of* light work *to see and all is ok.
> 
> Push day
> 
> ...


 Light work :whistling:

have mercy on weak people mate  

Glad your chest feels better man


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Light work :whistling:
> 
> have mercy on weak people mate
> 
> Glad your chest feels better man


 Ahh that wasn't the light work mate I just tested the waters before I got into my proper session - I wish it was light work haha.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Uryens said:


> Light work :whistling:
> 
> have mercy on weak people mate
> 
> Glad your chest feels better man


 I'm aiming to get 6x100kg flat bench by the end of the year :lol: and I'll be happy if I manage that!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

keep grinding bud, Just keep an eye on the chest still as could still be a early warning side.

Wish i could bend 130kg ffs but i refuse to go past my 100kg till i'm at 10 reps "Almost there"

I have then off days with food as well mate, Just think its when body is flooded with nutrients so body says NO MORE PLEASE NO MORE hahahahaha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> keep grinding bud, Just keep an eye on the chest still as could still be a early warning side.
> 
> Wish i could bend 130kg ffs but i refuse to go past my 100kg till i'm at 10 reps "Almost there"
> 
> I have then off days with food as well mate, Just think its when body is flooded with nutrients so body says NO MORE PLEASE NO MORE hahahahaha


 Haha yeah mate it gets annoying my appetite can vary a lot - I have been bashing the orals though but it doesn't explain how one day it's ok and the next it's not when I'm taking the same meds consistently.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha yeah mate it gets annoying my appetite can vary a lot - I have been bashing the orals though but it doesn't explain how one day it's ok and the next it's not when I'm taking the same meds consistently.


 The Body is so complex, even consistent dosing of meds can only do so much for you - its the optimal protocol given the circumstances.

Keep it up though man, your making eye wateringly fast progress.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha yeah mate it gets annoying my appetite can vary a lot - I have been bashing the orals though but it doesn't explain how one day it's ok and the next it's not when I'm taking the same meds consistently.


 Might not be the gear, I'm natty and some days got a huge appetite and some days I don't, it is how the body is supposed to work anyway. We don't really have a "normal" life regarding that, take a "normal" person with a good way of life and she will eat more when hungry and less when she does not, we monitor our calories for performances purpose but the body does not work that way, at least imo.

That being said, this lack of appetite does not seem to hinder your gainz mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Might not be the gear, I'm natty and some days got a huge appetite and some days I don't, it is how the body is supposed to work anyway. We don't really have a "normal" life regarding that, take a "normal" person with a good way of life and she will eat more when hungry and less when she does not, we monitor our calories for performances purpose but the body does not work that way, at least imo.
> 
> That being said, this lack of appetite does not seem to hinder your gainz mate


 Ah yeah I wouldn't say it's all gear related but the orals will have some effect especially with digestion ect.

Thats true that "normal people's" Calories can probably vary massively day to day depending if they're hungry ect where as we tend/try to eat consistently whether hungry or not haha.

I do have other stresses in life at the moment which have been a bit worse these last few days so yeah could be numerous things.

I keep trying mate haha thanks. :thumb


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah it's a bit of a conundrum isn't it? You're on bulking orals, so you eat more, but the orals fck with your digestion, so it feels like you're eating even more than you are.

You do seem to tolerate them quite well though. Every time I used them I'd feel like sacking them off after 3 weeks and I'd tell myself not to use them again (always forgot this last bit though  )


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Yeah it's a bit of a conundrum isn't it? You're on bulking orals, so you eat more, but the orals fck with your digestion, so it feels like you're eating even more than you are.
> 
> You do seem to tolerate them quite well though. Every time I used them I'd feel like sacking them off after 3 weeks and I'd tell myself not to use them again (always forgot this last bit though  )


 8 weeks on anadrol and first 25 days stacked with superdrol, now on superdrol. Also had occasional m tren use I feel ok considering haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 62*

20mg superdrol taken this morning.

Feeling ok again today and slept decent.

Still debating a new routine but sticking with what I have for now.

Preworkout: 1 serving warrior rage and 12g citrulline Malate (2:1).

It wasn't a great start had a slight hypo after my preworkout I only usually get this on tren, ended up eating half a packet of haribo so need to factor them in to calories a little.

Pull

Deadlifts - 137.5kg x 5, 157.5kg x 5, *180kg x 10*

Bent over rows - 95kg 3 sets 8

Overhand pull-ups - bw 3 sets 8

Ez bicep curls - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Happy with the session and 10 reps on deadlift amrap set. Felt ok after the mini hypo passed - tends to leave me a little weak but I was alright.

Calories will be hit

All for today


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 62*
> 
> 20mg superdrol taken this morning.
> 
> ...


 Started this 3 weeks ago:

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phul-workout

2 x power days (3-5 reps) then a day off, then 2 x hypertrophy days (8-10 reps) then 2 off.

Never been as sore!

Been jamming the food down me and damn have I grown, Managed to put 1.5" on my legs in 3 weeks.

Last nights leg session I managed :

Hack Squat 10 x 100, 10 x 110, 10 x 120, 8 x 125

Leg Press 10 x 325, 10 x 335, 10 x 350, 10 x 365 (going for 400 next week).

Leg Ext 10 x 90, 10 x 95, 8 x 100, 8 x 105

Leg Curl (sitting) 10 x70 , 10 x 75, 10 x 80 , 8 x 90

Calf raise in hack squat 10 x 150, 10 x 170, 10 x 185, 10 x 185


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> Started this 3 weeks ago:
> 
> https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phul-workout
> 
> ...


 Looks pretty good that mate! Squat and dead's in same day scares me tho!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

TITO said:


> Looks pretty good that mate! Squat and dead's in same day scares me tho!


 I've modified it slightly,

I don't dead lift after 3 herniated discs over the years , however I do have to say since doing this program I have been doing Pendlay rows, moving the bar from the floor into position with 120kgs on is almost the bottom part of a dead lift ,so let's see what happens.

I can only lift about 70% from the floor of what I was lifting in the BB row ,but feel it a lot more in my lats/back.

Also I've added in direct trap work with a set of heavy shrugs on the first power day.

Sorry to Hijack your thread @Ross1991 I promise no more lol :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha no bother @Sparkey

*Day* *63*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

Not a lot to update its a rest day, starting to feel the doms from yesterday's deads as well, love the feeling.

Will be hitting calories and macros and it's weigh day tomorrow. I didn't get weighed last week or pics so will see how I'm doing.

All for today

Spent 30 mins last night capping up some NAC I've got used to the luxury of not drinking the vile stuff every morning haha.

View attachment IMG_3674.PNG


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 64*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

So isn't a good day today just generally feel tired - didn't sleep that well.

I still decided to hit legs wish I didn't now though haha.

Preworkout: 1 serving warrior rage and 12g citrulline Malate (2:1).

Legs

Squats - 135kg x 3, 155kg x 3, 175kg x 5

Calf raises - 160kg 5 sets 12

I had to skip leg press, motivation wasn't there today. I'm a little disappointed with only 5 reps on 175kg squat - it isn't a strength issue as such, my knees are so painful think I need to start taking more rest days.

Anyway it was weigh day today and I didn't get weighed last week. I'm sitting at 14 stone 4.75 pounds - so approx 1 pound up from 2 weeks ago.

Pic took first thing this morning still looking lean and I'm exactly a stone up (14 pounds) from starting weight.

View attachment IMG_3703.PNG


I'm going to increase cals to 4100 this next week and see how I go.

All for today


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well mate, you still look awesome and not all days are good days.

See it that way : bad day, tired and no motivation yet you still squat 175 for reps like a boss :thumb

have a nice week end man


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Well mate, you still look awesome and not all days are good days.
> 
> See it that way : bad day, tired and no motivation yet you still squat 175 for reps like a boss :thumb
> 
> have a nice week end man


 Always the kind comments - cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Always the kind comments - cheers mate :thumbup1:


 Well life is hard enough, better encourage than putting other down, helping each other to grow 

That being said, take one of your day off to get your bloods brother, cause don't fu**ing dare fu**ing yourself up and wasting the shape of yours cause I can assure you that if that's happen, I will drop the nasty comments haha joke aside, really take care of you man, I'm no expert in AAS but I read that oral for a long time can really messed you up even if you feel good :'(


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Well life is hard enough, better encourage than putting other down, helping each other to grow
> 
> That being said, take one of your day off to get your bloods brother, cause don't fu**ing dare fu**ing yourself up and wasting the shape of yours cause I can assure you that if that's happen, I will drop the nasty comments haha joke aside, really take care of you man, I'm no expert in AAS but I read that oral for a long time can really messed you up even if you feel good :'(


 Yeah I appreciate the concern I'm finishing the bulk in a few weeks rather than going for a further 5-6 weeks.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I appreciate the concern I'm finishing the bulk in a few weeks rather than going for a further 5-6 weeks.


 What's the plan post bulk drug wise?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> What's the plan post bulk drug wise?


 I'll be cruising for a while mate.

I'm looking into cruising on a bit of tren as well but I'm not sure yet. I know a lad who swears by it using less test and a little tren and bloods coming back good so up for debate at moment haha.

I did cruise on a bit of mast the last time and felt a little extra benefit from it.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I'll be cruising for a while mate.
> 
> I'm looking into cruising on a bit of tren as well but I'm not sure yet. I know a lad who swears by it using less test and a little tren and bloods coming back good so up for debate at moment haha.
> 
> I did cruise on a bit of mast the last time and felt a little extra benefit from it.


 Was thinking of cruising in 250/200 test/mast next cruise for a bit seems like a nice enhanced cruise.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Was thinking of cruising in 250/200 test/mast next cruise for a bit seems like a nice enhanced cruise.


 I did 210 test 140 mast last cruise and i felt good throughout (just .7ml of each) noticed some slight hardening effects and I did keep diet decent also.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

bro go to a asda pharmacy every so often they do free bp pressure checks so do ur shopin get that done. she said my bp fine but my heart beat is so fast but might be cuz i was walking loads going back next week if its fast again ill book docs. but im lazy on giving blood and getting checks done doc had a go at me said be last time as im wasting nhs resources due to sted use


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

I veeted my nuts last night. It was painless but I'm not sure I like the aesthetic. Needs some stubble at least


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> I veeted my nuts last night. It was painless but I'm not sure I like the aesthetic. Needs some stubble at least


 Haha all about the aesthetics!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

S1dhu82 said:


> bro go to a asda pharmacy every so often they do free bp pressure checks so do ur shopin get that done. she said my bp fine but my heart beat is so fast but might be cuz i was walking loads going back next week if its fast again ill book docs. but im lazy on giving blood and getting checks done doc had a go at me said be last time as im wasting nhs resources due to sted use


 Do cardio HIIT based and take supps such as hawthorn, calcium and magnesium. Potassium is also great for heart health as is a good fish oil.

I've reduced mine from 98bpm resting to 79bpm resting in three weeks by doing above.

Eric Lillebridge has dropped his from 118bpm to 56bpm in 2 years by doing hiit, and he's still 300lbs.

Docs will suggest losing weight or prescribe you beta blockers/diuretics.

Not worth it imo.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 65*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

I think I'm coming to the end of my oral bashing the superdrol is starting to kill my appetite I wish I had some Oxys left haha.

Anyway decided to train today as it was a push session so knees won't be effected.

Preworkout: 1 serving warrior rage, 10g citrulline Malate and 3g arginine nitrate.

Push

Bench press - 105kg x 3, 120kg x 3, 137.5kg x 7

Overhead press - 80kg 2 sets 8, 1 set 5

Dips - 10kg 3 sets 8

Ez skull crushers - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Happy with the session and bench press felt strong. Overhead press is also up for a few more reps.

Its my junk day today which is good because my appetite is dead today. So I'll get in what cals I can.

All for today


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice to see you're still lean.

When I see ppl using deca they tend to get really fat too :/


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> Nice to see you're still lean.
> 
> When I see ppl using deca they tend to get really fat too :/


 All about the diet mate :thumb


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> All about the diet mate :thumb


 True  how are you feeling on cycle? My mates report that they feel emotional and stuff on deca


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> True  how are you feeling on cycle? My mates report that they feel emotional and stuff on deca


 To be honest I've felt good until these last few days hitting week 9.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 66*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

I haven't been sleeping well these last few days have a touch of insomnia and some anxiety unsure if it's down to the deca or not, will see how I go this week.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150 and 6g pure citrulline.

Pull

Deadlifts - 147.5kg x 3, 170kgx 3, *190kg x 8*

Bent over rows - 97.5kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - 2.5kg 3 sets 8

Ez bicep curls - 31.7kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

It was a good session and smashed a new pb on deadlifts for 8 reps so I'm very happy with that.

Calories will be hit

All for today :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So yesterday's food didn't go as planned - I have some kind of bug and ended up being sick last night and wasn't prepared to try get the calories back in, wasnt worth it.

*Day 67*

I still feel the same today feeling very sick and have most the night with little sleep, so I doubt I'm going to get the calories in today either.

Im taking a few days rest anyway and hopefully I'm ok in a few days.

Shitty update but all for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Managed to hit my calories and macros yesterday so I'm happy with that.

*Day 68*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

Im feeling much better today and decided to get a session in.

I fvcked up with my pwo I tend not to use stims on leg day and took the wrong stack, ended up consuming around 475mg caffeine Preworkout on top of 1mg mtren and 6g pure citrulline.

Legs

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg 10 reps each. 165kg x 5, 175kg x 3, *185kg x 4*

Calf raises - 160kg 5 sets 12

I felt awful during and after squatting - mainly down to messing up Preworkout but squats is a new pb and over 4 plates a side - legs were dead.

Calories and macros will be hit

All for today


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice squat! I'll be happy just to do 100kg for reps lol.

the thought of looking into gear keeps crossing my mind lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottsbb said:


> Nice squat! I'll be happy just to do 100kg for reps lol.
> 
> the thought of looking into gear keeps crossing my mind lol.


 You'll get there mate just need to be consistent :thumbup1:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Scottsbb said:


> Nice squat! I'll be happy just to do 100kg for reps lol.
> 
> the thought of looking into gear keeps crossing my mind lol.


 You should still be able to make plenty of progress without.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Managed to hit my calories and macros yesterday so I'm happy with that.
> 
> *Day 68*
> 
> ...


 Well done on the squats. I've ordered some warrior rage and citrulline mainly based on your use of both for every session. I suppose I should start on a little dose of each, if too much is likely to interfere with my lifting? 3g of each to start? I got the rasberry version.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JW210 said:


> Well done on the squats. I've ordered some warrior rage and citrulline mainly based on your use of both for every session. I suppose I should start on a little dose of each, if too much is likely to interfere with my lifting? 3g of each to start? I got the rasberry version.


 Not sure in the worrior rage but I'm using cm after reading ross's recomendation and taking roughly 10mg. Gives a great pump.

i orders some creatine nitrate last week too but hasn't turned up yet (coming from aus)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Well done on the squats. I've ordered some warrior rage and citrulline mainly based on your use of both for every session. I suppose I should start on a little dose of each, if too much is likely to interfere with my lifting? 3g of each to start? I got the rasberry version.


 Hi mate the warrior rage is mainly just a cheap pwo mainly for the caffeine content to flavour the citrulline Malate. I usually just buy when Bodybuilding warehouse have a bogof offer on it that's all.

One serving so 8700mg is good enough.

The citrulline Malate id be dosing 10-12g 30mins Preworkout you will notice a difference with it for sure.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Not sure in the worrior rage but I'm using cm after reading ross's recomendation and taking roughly 10mg. Gives a great pump.
> 
> i orders some creatine nitrate last week too but hasn't turned up yet (coming from aus)


 You'll enjoy it mate 2.5g Creatine nitrate on top of 10g cm and a little caffeine. Mad pumps!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> You'll enjoy it mate 2.5g Creatine nitrate on top of 10g cm and a little caffeine. Mad pumps!


 Yeah I have a double shot coffee before I leave and another 200mg cap of caffeine. Intra I've been using mp exceed has some cm in it too. Looking forward to having a go of the creatine nitrate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I have a double shot coffee before I leave and another 200mg cap of caffeine. Intra I've been using mp exceed has some cm in it too. Looking forward to having a go of the creatine nitrate


 Should ideally dose it a bit before your pwo. Nitrates have a decent half life I'd treat it like you're taking an oral aas Preworkout like 90 mins. You can still feel the effects and fullness the next day even, although quite slight.

Some vitamin c is recommended too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Should ideally dose it a bit before your pwo. Nitrates have a decent half life I'd treat it like you're taking an oral aas Preworkout like 90 mins. You can still feel the effects and fullness the next day even, although quite slight.


 Will do mate. I have my coffee before I leave then an hour or so before I get to the gym as it's on way to work up town so the nitrates I'll defo have before I leave same as I have 20mg sdrol :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So I realised I messed up my squat sets yesterday. Supposed to do 75%, 85% and 95%, ended up doing 85%, 90%, 95% still good to know I could handle the little extra strain.

*Day 69*

20mg superdrol took this morning.

Feeling ok today and slept better last night.

Preworkout: 1mg mtren, 3g arginine nitrate, 1 serving 5150 and 8g citrulline Malate (2:1)

Push

Bench press - 20,40,60,80kg x 10, 115kg x 5, 130kg x 3, *145kg x 5*

Overhead press - 80kg x 8, 80kg x 6

Ez skull crushers - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

So session was a little short I smashed bench press with a new pb so I'm happy with it. But the rest of the workout was tough as was in genuine pain from the bench.

I'm debating going back to my old routine after this run of 531, upping the main lifts back to 3 sets 8. I'm not sure yet but feel I'm going away from size over strength a little too much and my joints are getting hammered despite hitting my numbers/targets ok.

Calories will be hit

All for today


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Hi mate the warrior rage is mainly just a cheap pwo mainly for the caffeine content to flavour the citrulline Malate. I usually just buy when Bodybuilding warehouse have a bogof offer on it that's all.
> 
> One serving so 8700mg is good enough.
> 
> The citrulline Malate id be dosing 10-12g 30mins Preworkout you will notice a difference with it for sure.


 Yeah I had a feeling it's mainly the citrulline malate that does it, it works out more expensive than the warrior rage. I'll look out for it on BBWH if it's cheaper there (one I got was £15 on ebay, not bad for 45 servings that should be 2 months worth I think).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Yeah I had a feeling it's mainly the citrulline malate that does it, it works out more expensive than the warrior rage. I'll look out for it on BBWH if it's cheaper there (one I got was £15 on ebay, not bad for 45 servings that should be 2 months worth I think).


 It's always in bogof on bbw when they got a sale on.

You can pick it up on eBay from peak supplements I believe 1kg is around £30? So 30p a serving


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 70*

30mg superdrol took this morning.

It's a rest day today, diets a little off with some junk food but calories will add up so I'm not too bothered.

Ive decided I'm finishing my lean bulk earlier than I said. Going to go for another 2 weeks ish and blast the rest of my superdrol If I can handle it over this time.

Im stopping the 531 program, going to take a few days rest and going back to my regular routine after that.

All for today


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Going into a cut in a couple of weeks or cruising at end of bulk weight?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JW210 said:


> Going into a cut in a couple of weeks or cruising at end of bulk weight?


 Who the f**k cuts around xmas??? Surely no one does that's just crazy talk lol

he don't need to cut anyway. Maybe he might feel the need for a mini cut but I wouldn't if I were him, maintain/bulk then cut for summer!


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Who the f**k cuts around xmas??? Surely no one does that's just crazy talk lol
> 
> he don't need to cut anyway. Maybe he might feel the need for a mini cut but I wouldn't if I were him, maintain/bulk then cut for summer!


 I do a double length workout on xmas day! Lol no I don't. Yeah he doesn't seem to have gained much (or any?) fat. I'd like to see what his cutting protocol is though, if there's any drugs involved etc.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Going into a cut in a couple of weeks or cruising at end of bulk weight?


 Cruising for a good while mate.

Im in decent enough condition to not feel the need to cut yet, was the point of the lean bulk really.

You can cruise and lose the extra body fat you gained without even aiming for cutting really.

Ie when I drop to cruise I'll be lowering my calories from what they are now and I'll end up losing bf and maintaining mass. Kind of a slow cut in a sense.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 71*

40mg superdrol took this morning.

So it's another rest day today I'll probably get back to training and diet Sunday. Feel like I need the rest before I start hitting my old routine again (mainly joints).

Im off out today with a friend and her kid, so I'll be eating a fair bit of junk just going to write today's diet off and be doing the same tomorrow.

It was weigh day and I'm happy with the results so far. Currently sitting at 14 stone 7.25 pounds approx 2.5 pounds up may be a little bloated as didnt expext as much but it's in the right direction so all good.

Pic took first thing this morning with a quick comparison, roughly 16.5 pounds difference. I'm happy with the results now even so finishing the cycle in just over 2 weeks I feel ok with.

Day 1 - 13 stone 4.75 pounds









Day 71 - 14 stone 7.25 pounds








All for today


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Really good result, over a stone hgained and you actually look decent bit leaner in current pic.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Really good result, over a stone hgained and you actually look decent bit leaner in current pic.


 Yeah I'm happy with it but I got a few weeks left anyway.

Had hardly any cals today just not bothered I'll be back on track Sunday :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 72*

40mg superdrol took this morning.

I had the worst headache/migraine I've had in ages yesterday (suffer from them frequently), it could have been the superdrol but got a lot on my mind and going on at moment so I'll see if it comes back today. Plus side was I needed oxycodone to clear it so I slept very well :whistling:

Its another rest day today and eating what I like, feeling much better rested, though I'm itching to get back to it tomorrow properly.

I probably only consumed 3k cals yesterday today will probably be similar.

All for today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 73*

Back to it today lads!

40mg superdrol took this morning.

Feeling better after a few days off but I have a bad cold coming on too, inevitable on cycle for me surprised it's took 10 weeks.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150, 3g arginine nitrate and 6g pure citrulline.

Back to my old routine today.

Pull day

Deadlifts - 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 155kg 3 sets 8

Bent over rows - 100kg 3 sets 8

Pullups - Bw 3 sets 8

Ez bicep curls - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Hammer curls - 11.75kg 3 sets 10

Bent over lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Calories and macros will be hit

All for today


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 73*
> 
> Back to it today lads!
> 
> ...


 With SD, at that dose as well, do you notice ay hair shedding?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> With SD, at that dose as well, do you notice ay hair shedding?


 HArd to tell my hair is already thinning.

I must say I'm not that impressed with the sd really.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> HArd to tell my hair is already thinning.
> 
> I must say I'm not that impressed with the sd really.


 Same haha. Shine a bright light right under my head and my scalp is noticeable through my hair being so thin on top. Too late for me to be worrying I guess lol.

I think it's because you have come from Oxys mate. Always find when I blast heavy with a strong oral at the start, the rest of the cycle becomes underwhleming.

This is the reason why I may keep to 8 week cycles going forward, or long injectable cycles with no orals.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Too add, you have done extremely well mate, 14 lbs on noticeably thicker and still decently lean.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Too add, you have done extremely well mate, 14 lbs on noticeably thicker and still decently lean.


 Yeah thanks mate I'm happy with the results few weeks left then I'm cruising for a good while gained some noticeable size and still reasonably lean.

Ill probably get a general log up after this just to track progress.

I agree after coming from the Oxys I thought 40mg sd would blow 50mg oxy outta water especially on a mg for mg basis but maybe Oxys just agree with me more think it will be my go to oral based on comparison so far.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So I found this photo from May last year. I was actually the same weight back then as I am now - GAINZ :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> So I found this photo from May last year. I was actually the same weight back then as I am now - GAINZ :lol:
> 
> View attachment 146804
> 
> ...


 Oh Geez ! Good job Rossie ! :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Oh Geez ! Good job Rossie ! :thumb


 I was sexy as fvck right ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I was sexy as fvck right ?


 Well truth is that besides the mirror everything else is not THAT different . Haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Well truth is that besides the mirror everything else is not THAT different . Haha


 I'm not sure how to take that haha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm not sure how to take that haha


 :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> I was sexy as fvck right ?


 Looks like you misspelled fat :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Looks like you misspelled fat :whistling:


 I'll go with slightly chubby


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

As they said, let the results speak for themselves and for you buddy they speak out loud, incredible progress and well done, definetly a dream goal physique for my part.

Hope you are going well


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> As they said, let the results speak for themselves and for you buddy they speak out loud, incredible progress and well done, definetly a dream goal physique for my part.
> 
> Hope you are going well


 Hey mate how you getting on?

Yeah not bad I ditched the 531 lifting and gone back to my old routine - got 145kg bench and 185kg squat though so I was happy with the just going back to focus on what I was originally doing - aesthetics and size :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 74*

40mg superdrol took this morning.

Again I'm feeing ok today I still have broken sleep it must be the deca - only have a few weeks left anyway.

Still not feeling great still have my cold but I think it's starting to clear up.

I increased my NAC dosage to 1900mg from yesterday (3 of my self filled caps).

Preworkout: 1 serving warrior rage and 12g citrulline Malate (2:1).

Legs

Squats - 20, 40, 60, 80, 100kg 10 reps each, 140kg 3 sets 8

Leg press - 280kg 5 sets 15

Calf raises - 150kg 5 sets 15

It was a good session - coming from the 531 to the extra volume on main lift is taking some getting used to again but feels good.

Cals and macros will be hit

All for today


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Amazing progress in such short time. 40mg SD that s**t would kill my appetite


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Amazing progress in such short time. 40mg SD that s**t would kill my appetite


 I'm feeling fine on it I'm very surprised haha especially with what orals I've already consumed this cycle.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm feeling fine on it I'm very surprised haha especially with what orals I've already consumed this cycle.


 Mate, if you get a chance run M1A - LGI do a version called Alpha M60. Amazing oral, amazing strength and size, blows SD out the water for me.

Picked up like 5 bottles for strongsupplements. M-sten might be another one you should look into.

Saying that, if you got on well from Oxys I'd crack on, cheap and effective.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Mate, if you get a chance run M1A - LGI do a version called Alpha M60. Amazing oral, amazing strength and size, blows SD out the water for me.
> 
> Picked up like 5 bottles for strongsupplements. M-sten might be another one you should look into.
> 
> Saying that, if you got on well from Oxys I'd crack on, cheap and effective.


 I haven't used many phs other than epistane but yeah Oxys served me well if i hadn't run out I would have ran them the whole cycle and ditched the sd haha.

Just strength and fullness didn't even bloat and that was on 50mg, I think I will just stick to anadrol for future, I have wanted to try winstrol though - only other oral I've been interested in just need to find out what you can tolerate and stick to it as there's some orals I simply can't use like d Bol.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> I haven't used many phs other than epistane but yeah Oxys served me well if i hadn't run out I would have ran them the whole cycle and ditched the sd haha.
> 
> Just strength and fullness didn't even bloat and that was on 50mg, I think I will just stick to anadrol for future, I have wanted to try winstrol though - only other oral I've been interested in just need to find out what you can tolerate and stick to it as there's some orals I simply can't use like d Bol.


 Yeah man I've watched your log closely and you seemed to have responded really well at just 50mg, can't imagine what 100mg+ would do to you lol.

Briefly used a mix of var and winstrol - funnily enogh it did'nt rape my hair but was only on the stuff for couple weeks. I think it only total to around 35g Winny, but 1st week my strength shot up. Felt some joint pain but nothing drastic. Imagine 4 week cycle so tail end would serve you well, think 50mg is the most you'd ever need.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Yeah man I've watched your log closely and you seemed to have responded really well at just 50mg, can't imagine what 100mg+ would do to you lol.
> 
> Briefly used a mix of var and winstrol - funnily enogh it did'nt rape my hair but was only on the stuff for couple weeks. I think it only total to around 35g Winny, but 1st week my strength shot up. Felt some joint pain but nothing drastic. Imagine 4 week cycle so tail end would serve you well, think 50mg is the most you'd ever need.


 I've ran anadrol at 100mg before I can't tolerate it. I've tried it twice previously and by day 10 I had the same side effects. Extreme lethargy, could barely get out of bed and aching all over felt like DOMS but everywhere could barely even walk upstairs.

I just decided to give it another bash at 50mg this cycle and totally different response.

Well my hair is already thinning but my concern was the joint issue I do suffer from bad joints as it is, so I may just use what I know works haha.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Who the f**k cuts around xmas??? Surely no one does that's just crazy talk lol
> 
> he don't need to cut anyway. Maybe he might feel the need for a mini cut but I wouldn't if I were him, maintain/bulk then cut for summer!


 I was thinking of doing mini cut through december so i can pig the f**k out on xmas and new years day without getting fat, then be nice and lean to continue bulking from jan


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> I was thinking of doing mini cut through december so i can pig the f**k out on xmas and new years day without getting fat, then be nice and lean to continue bulking from jan


 Few days massive binge won't make you fat mate wait a few days for the bloat to clear probs weigh the same as you did pre binge


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> I was thinking of doing mini cut through december so i can pig the f**k out on xmas and new years day without getting fat, then be nice and lean to continue bulking from jan


 f**k that, enjoy the winter months for what they are and the fact that no one will see you without clothes so who cares. I don't mean just get fat as f**k but I've said in my journal I'm gonna enjoy the next couple of months and worry about it at a later date. Use the extra cals to push more in the gym lol ;-). I'll eat pretty standard Monday to Friday then let lose weekends. End 2 weeks of nov right through to new year I'm out every weekend eating and boozing. It's the party time of year!!!

To me a mini cut in the middle of a bulk is going backwards


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> I've ran anadrol at 100mg before I can't tolerate it. I've tried it twice previously and by day 10 I had the same side effects. Extreme lethargy, could barely get out of bed and aching all over felt like DOMS but everywhere could barely even walk upstairs.
> 
> I just decided to give it another bash at 50mg this cycle and totally different response.
> 
> Well my hair is already thinning but my concern was the joint issue I do suffer from bad joints as it is, so I may just use what I know works haha.


 Run it with some NPP, don't go over 50mg and I think you'd get on with with the winny. I religiously use cissus which I feel helps tremondously for joints.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Run it with some NPP, don't go over 50mg and I think you'd get on with with the winny. I religiously use cissus which I feel helps tremondously for joints.


 I've seen cissus mentioned a few times for joints I just finished a months supply of glucosamine, chondritin and msm blend and won't be buying them again.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Cronus said:


> Mate, if you get a chance run M1A - LGI do a version called Alpha M60. Amazing oral, amazing strength and size, blows SD out the water for me.
> 
> Picked up like 5 bottles for strongsupplements. M-sten might be another one you should look into.
> 
> Saying that, if you got on well from Oxys I'd crack on, cheap and effective.


 What's the dose and duration for M1A?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> I've seen cissus mentioned a few times for joints I just finished a months supply of glucosamine, chondritin and msm blend and won't be buying them again.


 I really rate the stuff mate, buy from Bulk Powders when they have discounts. A lot of decent feedback on the net. It's not an instant cure. For more serious issues I'd look into the healing peptides, but the doses recommended makes it extremely expenisve even if you can get them on offer.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

JW210 said:


> What's the dose and duration for M1A?


 40mg will suffice, 60mg was the most I needed and alwaus happy with results.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> I really rate the stuff mate, buy from Bulk Powders when they have discounts. A lot of decent feedback on the net. It's not an instant cure. For more serious issues I'd look into the healing peptides, but the doses recommended makes it extremely expenisve even if you can get them on offer.


 I see mp have good offers on but it's sold out.

It looks like bp sell it in powder form too but out of stock atm might look at capping it up myself like I did my NAC depending on price difference.

ill keep an eye on it thanks mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Cronus I've seen cissus for sale on eBay from #raw 250g for around £11.95 and free delivery seems very cheap but they sell many other products of the same brand and good feedback, not sure whether to chance it or not.

Do you know what the powder consistency is like? If it's a unique consistency I may try and compare what it looks like.

Claims 10:1 ratio


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> @Cronus I've seen cissus for sale on eBay from #raw 250g for around £11.95 and free delivery seems very cheap but they sell many other products of the same brand and good feedback, not sure whether to chance it or not.
> 
> Do you know what the powder consistency is like? If it's a unique consistency I may try and compare what it looks like.
> 
> Claims 10:1 ratio


 There is indeed and certain texture and taste to it - I use the powder form and neck with water.

I only buy from Bulk Powders, the reason being is that the use the same extraction and extract (various extracs from 5%, 11% etc...) as the original, which is what all the positive user feedback is based on. Check the rewiews on USP Labs Cissus (original extract) pratically thousands of positive feedback dating back to years ago when it was released. Pratically one of the only very few natural supplements released onto the market that was worth shouting about. I consider it a staple.

The ebay stuff could be good, but I buy from Bulk Powders as re-assaurance and not let me down so far.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> There is indeed and certain texture and taste to it - I use the powder form and neck with water.
> 
> I only buy from Bulk Powders, the reason being is that the use the same extraction and extract (various extracs from 5%, 11% etc...) as the original, which is what all the positive user feedback is based on. Check the rewiews on USP Labs Cissus (original extract) pratically thousands of positive feedback dating back to years ago when it was released. Pratically one of the only very few natural supplements released onto the market that was worth shouting about. I consider it a staple.
> 
> The ebay stuff could be good, but I buy from Bulk Powders as re-assaurance and not let me down so far.


 Alright thanks I might take a punt at it, I'll get back to you with some taste and texture questions and pics if that's ok haha


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Alright thanks I might take a punt at it, I'll get back to you with some taste and texture questions and pics if that's ok haha


 Haha no worries


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 75*

40mg superdrol took this morning.

Still have bad sleep waking up loads during night convinced it's the deca been happening for weeks but I'm getting used to it haha.

Im convinced superdrol is fvcking up my joints, I've never ran it this high before but since I've switched from the Oxys to sd my joints have gotten progressively worse and now at 40mg sd they're very bad.

Preworkout: 1 serving 5150, 8g citrulline Malate (2:1) and a monster 0 energy drink during.

Push

Flat bench - 20, 40, 60, 80kg 10 reps each, 115kg 3 sets 8

Overhead press - 70kg 2 sets 8, 1 set 4

Incline bench - 80kg 1 set 8, joint issues

Dips - skipped because of joints

Ez skull crushers - 30.5kg 3 sets 10

Lateral raises - 11.75kg 3 sets 12

Session was ok but I had so much joint pain I couldn't get into it properly, had to skip a few exercises and do what I could.

Im debating ending my cycle come Friday and start cruising.

Pic took post workout with some pumps still looking decent









All for today


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Session was ok but I had so much joint pain I couldn't get into it properly, had to skip a few exercises and do what I could.
> 
> Im debating ending my cycle come Friday and start cruising.
> 
> Pic took post workout with some pumps *still looking decent  fu**ing awesome * :cool2: :cool2:


 I fixed it for you mate 

Well I'm not knowledgeable enough to advise you on gear but if the joint pain is so important that you have to scrap a lot of exercice, you might consider the benefits/problems of running the gear who cause them.

I mean it would might be preferable to scratch the SD if it cause the pain since even if you do 3x8x75 on incline rather than 1x8x80, you will benefit more from the added volume even if you have not the power of SD.

I'm not qualified to say what's better but you might dig in onto that probably.

Have a nice day man


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> I fixed it for you mate
> 
> Well I'm not knowledgeable enough to advise you on gear but if the joint pain is so important that you have to scrap a lot of exercice, you might consider the benefits/problems of running the gear who cause them.
> 
> ...


 Haha thanks mate. I think I'm just going to come off and jab my cruise doses come Friday.

I'm happy with the results I've got even if it's less time than I planned :thumbup1:


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

always best to listen to ur body if ur joints hurting u dont wanna continue and get a injury. spec with orals u can over do it tendons cant keep up.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quite strang that your joints are hurting whilst running deca.

Have you thought about going lighter on weights and more reps?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Quite strang that your joints are hurting whilst running deca.
> 
> Have you thought about going lighter on weights and more reps?


 115kg bench isn't mad for me really but after finishing the first exercise pain was bad.

I have just come from the 531 lifting also and I pushed myself a lot on them weights despite hitting good reps so could still be recovering from pushing them weights maybe :confused1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> 115kg bench isn't mad for me really but after finishing the first exercise pain was bad.
> 
> I have just come from the 531 lifting also and I pushed myself a lot on them weights despite hitting good reps so could still be recovering from pushing them weights maybe :confused1:


 Yeah maybe. Just a little confusing as some people run deca to cure the bad joints!

I've never really suffered from it yet touch wood lol but can imagine it's a pain as it's stopping you lift!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah maybe. Just a little confusing as some people run deca to cure the bad joints!
> 
> I've never really suffered from it yet touch wood lol but can imagine it's a pain as it's stopping you lift!


 I got it worst when benching 145 and squatting 185 and that was only last week. So can only assume my joints are still tender and hitting less weight for more reps is still affecting it or it's the 40mg superdrol haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I got it worst when benching 145 and squatting 185 and that was only last week. So can only assume my joints are still tender and hitting less weight for more reps is still affecting it or it's the 40mg superdrol haha


 Well I've just upped sdrol to 40mg yesterday so I hope I don't get this problem lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well I've just upped sdrol to 40mg yesterday so I hope I don't get this problem lol.


 Haha let me know if ya do


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> *Day 75*
> 
> 40mg superdrol took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Get some Deca or NPP started, will help with the joints.

I got the joint pain on SD ,it's a common side effect.

I upped the Omega 3 caps to 10-12g a day and the pain went within 7-10 days.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Get some Deca or NPP started, will help with the joints.
> 
> I got the joint pain on SD ,it's a common side effect.
> 
> I upped the Omega 3 caps to 10-12g a day and the pain went within 7-10 days.


 Already on 300mg deca mate. Interesting to know you had joint pain as well though.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Already on 300mg deca mate. Interesting to know you had joint pain as well though.


 Google it bud, it's very common, Letrozole does the same to me, Having glands removed in 3 weeks so won't ever have to take Letro again yippee :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Google it bud, it's very common, Letrozole does the same to me, Having glands removed in 3 weeks so won't ever have to take Letro again yippee :thumb


 Never had it on 20mg and I've ran sd 3 times or so but definitely noticing it now haha. Think it's the last time I'll be running sd, Oxys are much better from what I've noticed this cycle. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

It does beg the question if I've never had this issue before on the "prohormone superdrol" but I'm getting it on ugl sd (first time using the ugl version) and my appetite is fine on this but on the ph version I'd be suffering right now to eat, wonder if it's actually the same compound. :whistling:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> It does beg the question if I've never had this issue before on the "prohormone superdrol" but I'm getting it on ugl sd (first time using the ugl version) and my appetite is fine on this but on the ph version I'd be suffering right now to eat, wonder if it's actually the same compound. :whistling:


 What lab ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What lab ?


 Triumph for sd, previously I've used bodyconscious, shark labs and dragon nutrition for the ph version


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Triumph for sd, previously I've used bodyconscious, shark labs and dragon nutrition for the ph version


 Yeah it's triumph that I'm using but first run of sd so nothing to compare to


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah it's triumph that I'm using but first run of sd so nothing to compare to


 Was just curious Cos I have ran bodyconscious at 20 30 and 40mg.

40mg I lasted about 4 days just seems totally different in terms of sides.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Was just curious Cos I have ran bodyconscious at 20 30 and 40mg.
> 
> 40mg I lasted about 4 days just seems totally different in terms of sides.


 Only side im getting atm is acid reflux but I get that with all orals!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Only side im getting atm is acid reflux but I get that with all orals!


 You dosing full 40mg first thing after breakfast ?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> You dosing full 40mg first thing after breakfast ?


 30mg when I wake up with breakfast (about an hour before training) 10mg about 4pm

i get acid reflux off of every bloody oral but this is quite bad. I've nearly been sick today trying to burp lolhopefully ot passes although only have 12 days left on it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 30mg when I wake up with breakfast (about an hour before training) 10mg about 4pm
> 
> i get acid reflux off of every bloody oral but this is quite bad. I've nearly been sick today trying to burp lolhopefully ot passes although only have 12 days left on it


 My body just accepts orals now keep punishing it and it will learn ! Haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*Day 76*

Upped sd to 60mg today :lol:

Im having a day off today, feeling tired and not up for it. I've done the last few days so I'm not too fussed.

Calories and macros will be hit

All for today


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 146804


 More Cushin for the Pushin Baby :lol:

Love looking at past pics like this, you fluffy as f**k!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> More Cushin for the Pushin Baby :lol:
> 
> Love looking at past pics like this, you fluffy as f**k!


 Yeah baby ! :wub:

Ill never get back to that condition again


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So I'm finishing my bulk today I've done almost 11 weeks and I'm happy with the results. I'm totally fvcked atm but think I've done well considering, definitely bashed the orals too hard this blast.

I'm going to cruise from tomorrow and I think I'm going to get an official log up with a new routine maybe as well.

:thumb


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

What's next?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Really good journal mate wish I followed it from the start...how do you find push pull legs compared to other splits? Thinking of changing to push pull legs myself


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Deltz123 said:


> What's next?


 Will decide tomorrow mate cruise and try maintain for a while. I will get a new official log up I think tomorrow.



Simon90 said:


> Really good journal mate wish I followed it from the start...how do you find push pull legs compared to other splits? Thinking of changing to push pull legs myself


 I enjoy push pull legs. I may go to an upper lower split for 4 days a week though. Will decide tomorrow.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Alright for anyone who's interested here's a quick before and after for the 11 weeks of my bulk.

Both pics took upon waking and weighed also. 16.5 pounds difference over 11 weeks.

Day 1 - 13 stone 4.75 pounds









Day 77 - 14 stone 7.25 pounds









I'm cruising from today and dropping all orals (I'm glad, they were killing me haha). I will get a new log up today.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Alright for anyone who's interested here's a quick before and after for the 11 weeks of my bulk.
> 
> Both pics took upon waking and weighed also. 16.5 pounds difference over 11 weeks.
> 
> ...


 Bigger and leaner, can't ask for more than that, hats off to you mate!

Think you could've run a little longer though and just dropped the orals. The fact you've run the harshest orals going for 11 weeks constant may have played a big part in why you feel so s**t imo.

Dont think it'll do you no harm though coming off and cruising, you can enjoy the festive season and jump back on in the new year

what the cruise dose gonna be ?


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Bigger and leaner, can't ask for more than that, hats off to you mate!
> 
> Think you could've run a little longer though and just dropped the orals. The fact you've run the harshest orals going for 11 weeks constant may have played a big part in why you feel so s**t imo.
> 
> ...


 1g of tren :cool2:

I believe I'm starting to get used to the main joke of the forum :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Bigger and leaner, can't ask for more than that, hats off to you mate!
> 
> Think you could've run a little longer though and just dropped the orals. The fact you've run the harshest orals going for 11 weeks constant may have played a big part in why you feel so s**t imo.
> 
> ...


 Yeah mate I need to I'm really run down, bashed the orals too hard, no doubt about it but you live and learn haha.

I could have went longer without the orals but got other stuff going on at moment and motivation is starting to take a hit so I thought get a longer cruise in and see how I go for next year.

Ill be cruising on test and a little tren. I refuse to do test only and I tried masteron the last time haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah mate I need to I'm really run down, bashed the orals too hard, no doubt about it but you live and learn haha.
> 
> I could have went longer without the orals but got other stuff going on at moment and motivation is starting to take a hit so I thought get a longer cruise in and see how I go for next year.
> 
> Ill be cruising on test and a little tren. I refuse to do test only and I tried masteron the last time haha.


 Lol cruising on tren after battering youself with orals. I like the idea but don't think I could it myself, when I cruise I need the break

what sort of dose are you thinking for both?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol cruising on tren after battering youself with orals. I like the idea but don't think I could it myself, when I cruise I need the break
> 
> what sort of dose are you thinking for both?


 Haha well this is semi-sensible for me probably mean I'll cruise longer as well haha.

Last time I did around 210mg Test 140mg mast. I felt really good on it really and kept a decent condition. I only gained about 7 pounds from my cutting weight during the cruise and looked good for it.

Maybe 210mg Test and 100mg tren


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha well this is semi-sensible for me probably mean I'll cruise longer as well haha.
> 
> Last time I did around 210mg Test 140mg mast. I felt really good on it really and kept a decent condition. I only gained about 7 pounds from my cutting weight during the cruise and looked good for it.
> 
> Maybe 210mg Test and 100mg tren


 Excellent work on those 11 weeks mate well impressive!!!

tren on a cruise?!! Will it do anything at 100mg a week?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> Excellent work on those 11 weeks mate well impressive!!!
> 
> tren on a cruise?!! Will it do anything at 100mg a week?


 Mentally ill feel better knowing I got a bit more than just test haha.

i did notice mast had some effects at 140mg but I don't think I'd wanna run much more than a bit of something on top of what's considered a decent test cruise dose anyway


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

Absolute tank, not sure if your progress, and log in general, is motivational or depressing lol


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Havent used steroids. But started using Turkesterone, Beta Ecdysterone and a whole bunch of other stuff, estrogen blockers, etc which is having good return. But on the topic of testosterone. Products such as dairy can create a problem because of the estogen in milk. Started using lactose-free whey protein. Soya too avoid!!


----------

